# Rexroadj's 81 Jeep Renegade restoration and audio build!



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I am picking up the jeep on Sat, around 9am! Its about 85% restored frame off. Most of whats left is cosmetic and personal preference. 

I am still in the decision process for this animal.... I want the best possible (realistic) system as possible. If I can make horns work then I will do that with JBL 608 mids with some sort of tiny class d's under the front seats (upside down from the seat itself) and alpine 305 mechless deck or 117 with imprint for the sake of easy xover/eq. I want to do horns for the sake of volume, theft (few are going to know what the hell they are, and I can mount the **** out of them and sound! The mids survived the meltdown of the ram so I would like to use them....plus I think they will go awesome with the horns! I really really really want to hold out for the new ppi phantom class d amps but I am not sure when they will be available vs. how long I can wait? 
Budget is KEY here! 

I was going to take my insurance money to get a nice new work truck but.....I hate work!!!!!!! and am actively trying to get out of my business and am hoping the spare $$$ can be put towards some more demo's of my songwriting! Its time to live a little! (hence the early mid life crissis jeep

If the horns wont work (factory a/c may present a problem? but wont know for sure till I get a better look this weekend) then it will be full kicks and I will likely go with the JBL 608gti set (again Again, for volume, price, and love of the set! If I can squeeze both mids in that would be killer! 

I am also still on the fence with a deck? I want the new ppi DD but again....not sure how long I can wait? I am also not sure I want to do a custom DD install? Would it be nice and cool? YES! Right now I am debating 4 single din units for different reasons....

Alpine- cda-117 and ida-x305s
If I go alpine I need to buy the BT unit (****ing alpine!!) and will get the imprint for the sake of xover/eq but I hate more modules to hide in this thing!

Kenwood- KIV-901bt KDC-x995
The 901 allows for a rear camera but not sure I need it? 
The 995 allows cd and has built in HD radio...but rarely listen to the radio (or cds in a jeep)
All are roughly the same price with alpine edging out for the $ of the imprint/BT. 
If I go a simple two way passive kick setup I will NOT buy the alpine but if I do go horns I will have to go that route for the sake of tuning. 

SUBS....... Ok, I am going a little different here. I am doing a custom (working/locking) console that will house the two alpine type R 8s ported (I think?) so the rear is empty for work gear (for the time being I have to use it for my business, but I can make it work just fine). How ever, I do plan on a second "FUN BOX" for times when I am not going to need the rear for ANYTHING!!! Way back I once had an 18w6 in the back of my jeep and it was FUN AS HELL! I wont do the same thing but I do plan on a simple 15" or pair setup that I can take the back seat out and toss that in for fun. Probably downfiring and low so I can put storage on top. We have a family vehicle so I can get a little silly with this one 

I will post some pics of it Sat or Sunday........ in the mean time....If anyone has any ideas or thoughts.....fire away. I am curious as to how horns will react in the jeep with no top/doors? I did it in my old jeep over a decade ago but it was fall/winter and while thinking about it realized that I never had the doors/top off when they were in? I am not sure if they will work the same without using the cabin for shaping? You tell me? I will probably start another thread with this exact ?


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Get ready my friend!!! JEEP - Just Empty Every Pocket.... I had a bone stock XJ and by the time I was done it had 6" Long Arms, Locker - front & rear, custom built rock rails, ARB front bumper.... You get the idea. I can't wait to get another one. Keep me posted on the audio and Jeep build & post some pics after you pick it up.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Will do!!!!!!!!!!

Good news is anything under the chassis is DONE! I wont touch a thing (I dont think?) Rancho 6" lift 2" body, 35"bf mud terrains (not my favorite but they are brand new so I am not complaining about $1500 worth of tires  Frame and everything else down there is so clean you could eat off it! Seriously All 3m coated. It has the stock V6 but later down the road I will likely do the stroker 4.6 upgrade, right now its just fine so I will ride it out. The tranney is a brand new hurst with dana axels. The audio is going to be a challenge but I think I have some good game plans.....I just wish the parking break was elsewhere? I may move it for the sake of BIG kicks  I would love to fit Type R 8s, eton 3"s and (not sure yet) tweets in the kicks....... For now I want to get at least 6.5s in there though.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Also debating some "pro audio" stuff....again...the PPI stuff has peaked me interest! I may be able to fit the shallow 8s (and a vario vent) and the (forget the model) copper bullet horn tweet thingy? I have NEVER used anything like that so I have NO clue what type of sound to expect? I will have everything up front (sub/front stage)so maybe it would work? I dont know? I will see if grizz can chime in since he knows the products better then anyone and he is a jeep guy himself (his jeep is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!in pics)
I think the copper stuff will look pretty good with this jeep. Its a dark copper/brown metalic paint with the yellow/terracotta renegade logo/stripes. For those old enough....think Magnum PI hellicopter


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Wow... She sounds ready to go. The guy that I sold my XJ to dropped a stroker motor in as well. The power it now has is unreal. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't regret selling the Jeep. I have attached a couple pics of her.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Badass, another Jeep guy! Couple of things... Wranglers are quite possibly the worst SQ vehicles ever made. BUT, there are options. Horns are fun and unique, but I am 99% certain you will hate them in a Wrangler. You must know how difficult they are to tune, and in a "dashless" vehicle, many times topless and/or doors off, they will sound like rotten ass. Tried it - hated it.

Your dash takes a 4x6, right? Proof that Jeep does not want us to have good music. lol! In CJ, YJ and TJs, I have consistently found that a small set of components in the a-pillar worst best. Not trying to pimp my 3-way, but even some home audio domed mids and tweeter in the a-pillar, coupled with a midbass in the kick always worked best for me, regardless of brand. For subs, I always make the enclosures oversized per the drivers, 8" or 10" only, and tune as if they were not going to be in a vehicle. For example, I have the JK Unlimited. I have a test enclosures with a pair of 8" in 1.6ft63 tuned to 26Hz. F&#$%^g unbelievable. Actually even my current enclosure with four 8s that is tuned to 34Hz ish, rocks and I can hear them AND FEEL THEM driving on the freeway at 85mph topless. If you design the system to work outside, them you will et that performance, but if you rely on transfer function, your hosed when the top and/or doors come off. Just my $.02...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input here grizz!
I didn't think the horns would "work" in this situation but on paper it seemed like an easy solution for both volume, theft, and mounting. The stock mounting I believe is for 4" or so round. One is on the far left side and the other is right next to the speedometer just a bit to the right of center. They will not be utilized in my setup. I don't know if I can do anything dash or pillars? The pillars are just thin metal for the glass frame. If I can fit the 3way set in the kicks I will. 
What's your thoughts on the ppi pro audio stuff in the kicks? 
Also.....can we purchase the phantoms yet? Or the decks?
thanks again!
Your jeep is F'ing awesome btw!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Thanks for the input here grizz!
> I didn't think the horns would "work" in this situation but on paper it seemed like an easy solution for both volume, theft, and mounting. The stock mounting I believe is for 4" or so round. One is on the far left side and the other is right next to the speedometer just a bit to the right of center. They will not be utilized in my setup. I don't know if I can do anything dash or pillars? The pillars are just thin metal for the glass frame. If I can fit the 3way set in the kicks I will.
> What's your thoughts on the ppi pro audio stuff in the kicks?
> Also.....can we purchase the phantoms yet? Or the decks?
> ...


"Impossible is nothing!" - Mohammed Ali

No, you cannot fit 6.5" components on the pillar, but a small domed mid or anything under 3" can be done. Kicks can work too. The pro audio stuff is crazy loud, but they sound different. But if you like horns, then you might very well like pro audio. I was going to do all pro audio, but changed my mind not that I have enough brand new vintage Soundstream to build my entire jeep. I would ask that you audition some pro audio before buying. Is your a hard top or soft top? Phantoms are due to port TODAY and will be available next week after customs, but I have to go give a few seminars in Russia so I will not be able to ship anything until I get back on the 30th.

Thanx on my Jeep. Just when I think it is done, more companies call me. Got 5 new BFG 40" KM2 tires yesterday, and I should have my new roof rack and bike rack while I am gone. Should cinch down the new axles today and then hopefully that is it. I do not have enough room for all of the sponsor logos! lol! I am so bless with over 80 products and mods, and almost 40 full sponsors. Good thing because my wife would kick my ass if I spent 1/100th of what the sponsors have blessed me with. SEMA will be awesome!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok! I can wait till the end of the month. I have a ton of **** to do first anyway.
This jeep HAS to have the phantoms! Everything else is up in the air but I want to build from those amps! You can put me down for the 4channel and mono!
I do like horns, but I don't see how I can demo any of the pro audio gear around here? I was interested in the concept because I was thinking "outside" sound as well. 
The jeep has both hard and soft tops. Winer will see hard and summer will most likely see just the duster/windjammer/bikini. Soft will likely be rarely used.

I know you didn't mean put the 6.5 on the dash/pillar. I meant it may be to much to put even that little mid/tweet up there? Plus mounting well enough to avoid theft? I don't know? I will do a lot of "looking" this weekend and post picks of what I am working with.
Have a fun and safe trip to Russia!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

What about using those audible physics 3" wideband drivers on the dash? And where did you say the right side speaker was? By the speedo? Do you have a pic?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont think a wide bander is going to cut it with the top/doors off? Add to that the size restraints on the dash/pillar for an enclosure etc......

If you were sitting in the passenger seat the right speaker would probably line up with your left shoulder. Its not all the way to the right......more like a center really? I will be taking a ton of pics this weekend. But if you look at late 70's early 80's CJ7s you will see it. They will not be used.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, here is the pic of the passenger side speaker.....see? Not all the way to the right....not even close! The left one is all the way to the left...

The other pic is the whole look of it! There is some stupid cow skull on the grill......yeah...thats going! Maybe I will put one of my bear skulls on it since its in New Hampshire now Not really, its going to stay natural
These are the pics from the ad for it. I will take my own this weekend..... 

I also added the pic of the dash/apillar. I dont see mounting anything being realistic or likely up there. Again, the theft aspect is just to easy I think? 
Granted, it will have the most rediculous alarm you have ever imagined (love my brother in law! he is an alarm GURU!!!!!!!!).
I dont know? We will see I guess....


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

One of the nicer Renegades that I have seen! I agree with you on the cow skull. I'm from the south and that is even too much for me. I am interested to see which audio equipment you choose and the layout. It will be a challenge, but that's part of the fun.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> It has the stock V6 but later down the road I will likely do the stroker 4.6 upgrade, right now its just fine so I will ride it out.


You've been watching TRUCKS on Spike TV haven't you? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jab4au said:


> One of the nicer Renegades that I have seen! .


X2

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

:O alpine wheres the jbl! GTI's! go go go go 

i can;'t wait to see how things turn out for you, so did your insurance ever pay out for that gear?

have you thout about doing mini DSP 2x8 for processing rather than a deck  it's not an ms-8 but a hell of allot cheaper. if you really wanna know more though, talk to bikinpunk, he knows all about em. i do know they only do what software or "plugins" you purchase, which are like 15-25$ a pop, but you only need like 2 or 3 and i think the 2x8 comes with something. still cheapest DSP out their if you ask me. or perhaps a 3sixty.2 ive seen some KILLER passive systems done with those. 

http://www.minidsp.com/onlinestore/detail/7-minidsp-kits/flypage/73-minidsp-2x8-kit?sef=hcfp


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> "Impossible is nothing!" - Mohammed Ali
> 
> No, you cannot fit 6.5" components on the pillar, but a small domed mid or anything under 3" can be done. Kicks can work too. The pro audio stuff is crazy loud, but they sound different. But if you like horns, then you might very well like pro audio. I was going to do all pro audio, but changed my mind not that I have enough brand new vintage Soundstream to build my entire jeep. I would ask that you audition some pro audio before buying. Is your a hard top or soft top? Phantoms are due to port TODAY and will be available next week after customs, but I have to go give a few seminars in Russia so I will not be able to ship anything until I get back on the 30th.
> 
> Thanx on my Jeep. Just when I think it is done, more companies call me. Got 5 new BFG 40" KM2 tires yesterday, and I should have my new roof rack and bike rack while I am gone. Should cinch down the new axles today and then hopefully that is it. I do not have enough room for all of the sponsor logos! lol! I am so bless with over 80 products and mods, and almost 40 full sponsors. Good thing because my wife would kick my ass if I spent 1/100th of what the sponsors have blessed me with. SEMA will be awesome!!!


Grizz,
You have to post picks when it's ready for SEMA.
Can't wait to see it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, here is the pic of the passenger side speaker.....see? Not all the way to the right....not even close! The left one is all the way to the left...
> 
> The other pic is the whole look of it! There is some stupid cow skull on the grill......yeah...thats going! Maybe I will put one of my bear skulls on it since its in New Hampshire now Not really, its going to stay natural
> These are the pics from the ad for it. I will take my own this weekend.....
> ...


Check the last page or so of my build log to see my idea of how you'll get a wide bander in there..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jab4au said:


> One of the nicer Renegades that I have seen! I agree with you on the cow skull. I'm from the south and that is even too much for me. I am interested to see which audio equipment you choose and the layout. It will be a challenge, but that's part of the fun.


Thanks! I think I have a solid plan now...(right now that is
I will start putting down the layout on paper this weekend to see what people think. Fresh eyes will hopefully catch anything I miss!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You've been watching TRUCKS on Spike TV haven't you?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL! no actually I have never seen it before? I really should start watching that stuff because I am a mechanical clusterfu**!!!!! 
I actually saw the upgrade on a website for a local jeep company that does super mods They might become my new best friend, although these things are so damn easy to work on, even I might be able to pull off some stuff?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> :O alpine wheres the jbl! GTI's! go go go go
> 
> i can;'t wait to see how things turn out for you, so did your insurance ever pay out for that gear?
> 
> ...


I know....I am all over the place with concepts! I can almost safely say that I will not be using any processing in this vehicle other then what comes one what ever deck. Leaning towards the kiv-bt901 right now since cds in a jeep=pita! Its going to be "KISS" setup whatever I choose. The most involved will be the custom center console/kicks.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Check the last page or so of my build log to see my idea of how you'll get a wide bander in there..


EXCELLENT WORK!!!! (love the trunk deadner idea you did!!!!) 
I had seen the begining of it a long time ago but havent seen all the fun stuff recently! I really like the idea of the widebander idea and like your install concept but I am still looking at that on my dash as a super easy snatch and grab? Even if I welded it to something, my fear is that its something to see, which may peak peoples interests to start looking around even more
How do you think they would react/sound with no top/doors? My thought (although likely wrong) is that the limited high end that you dont get fully without a dedicated tweeter will be even more prominent with an "outside" setting? Since you actually have use with them, how do you think they would react? As well as the amount of volume that I will need to get from them in this vehicle? If I can find a way to fit 8s in the kicks and a safe spot for an adequate wide bander then I will be a happy camper? I just dont know yet how safe/realistic that is? 

Right now I am thinking JBL 608gti in kicks run off passives with about 450 a side (I have run this kind of power rating to them in the past with spectacular results). This will keep it simple, serious volume, sound pretty damn good, resiliant build quality to withstand jeep stuff, and cheap. 

Who knows


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> EXCELLENT WORK!!!! (love the trunk deadner idea you did!!!!)
> I had seen the begining of it a long time ago but havent seen all the fun stuff recently! I really like the idea of the widebander idea and like your install concept but I am still looking at that on my dash as a super easy snatch and grab? Even if I welded it to something, my fear is that its something to see, which may peak peoples interests to start looking around even more
> How do you think they would react/sound with no top/doors? My thought (although likely wrong) is that the limited high end that you dont get fully without a dedicated tweeter will be even more prominent with an "outside" setting? Since you actually have use with them, how do you think they would react? As well as the amount of volume that I will need to get from them in this vehicle? If I can find a way to fit 8s in the kicks and a safe spot for an adequate wide bander then I will be a happy camper? I just dont know yet how safe/realistic that is?
> 
> ...


why not try something new eh? the Massive Audio RK 6 are really nice from what i hear. just spit balling ideas. you can get just as good a deal around here with DAT since he's a massive audio vender. 

i saw a system with that kenwood at the last show i was at, and he did what your talking about, and he also ran kicks with some pioneers, i found the deck wasn't able to pull things up very high, and the stage was really backward, pretty much playing above the shifter.  have ya thought about the eclipse 7200 mkii? they are still floating around  best none external processing deck ive heard was the Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS.. a bit expensive but (drool) worth it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

That big empty plastic dash top can prolly hold all the amps and speakers. Besides the subwoofer. I say put it all there.

Personally i would remove that plastic dash thing, and fabricate an amprack and cspeaker set right into it. Talk about large format speakers on the dash. You could put 10 inch pidbass up there if you wanted.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

req said:


> That big empty plastic dash top can prolly hold all the amps and speakers. Besides the subwoofer. I say put it all there.
> 
> Personally i would remove that plastic dash thing, and fabricate an amprack and cspeaker set right into it. Talk about large format speakers on the dash. You could put 10 inch pidbass up there if you wanted.


???????????????????? I have no idea what your talking about? If your refering to the black dash (above the instrument cluster/steering/etc.....) its not that big at all. Its only about 5"s tall at the largest part. The only thing I can put up there is tweets, but for the sake theft I likely will not. You cant put anything else there really. I would prefer to keep the dash portion as stock looking as possible. 

I just brought the jeep home today. ITS FUN 
I did notice a slight "kick" problem, that I had forgotten about... The old school high beam on the floor board! I know I can move it but...........


Ray,
Not a farts chance in a wind storm I am going to bastardize a 99prs in this jeep. Even the 7200 would be a waste. You have to remember how simple of a setup this is going to be and overcoming the elements of no top/doors 60% of the time is absolutely impossible. I want it loud (to over come road noise) and sound as good as its going to get in its simplicity. The staging is the least of my worries. The other thing to take into account is that my kicks are going to have to be angled up a lot so that will actually help with this. The kenwood deck will be fine for what I am doing. Speaker placement/quality of speakers off axis, are all I need to be concerned with, but again.....Even that is sorta a mute point?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> EXCELLENT WORK!!!! (love the trunk deadner idea you did!!!!)
> I had seen the begining of it a long time ago but havent seen all the fun stuff recently! I really like the idea of the widebander idea and like your install concept but I am still looking at that on my dash as a super easy snatch and grab? Even if I welded it to something, my fear is that its something to see, which may peak peoples interests to start looking around even more
> How do you think they would react/sound with no top/doors? My thought (although likely wrong) is that the limited high end that you dont get fully without a dedicated tweeter will be even more prominent with an "outside" setting? Since you actually have use with them, how do you think they would react? As well as the amount of volume that I will need to get from them in this vehicle? If I can find a way to fit 8s in the kicks and a safe spot for an adequate wide bander then I will be a happy camper? I just dont know yet how safe/realistic that is?
> 
> ...



Thank you, Thank you.. 

You realize you are doing an install in a Renegade right.. :laugh:

There is no security, unless you really really believe in the Trunk Monkey.. :laugh:
Trunk Monkey Compilation - YouTube

This is why you go cheap... and the FR88EX Fountek is like 40$ a pop... so if your brothers alarm doesn't do it, you aren't out the WORLD... 

AFA how they'd sound, check out Captain Obvious review on them.. Honestly, I think for what you wanna do they might be better.. I mean top down you are going to lose the very top end anyway and the 88's will extend up to 20k... 

The 88's to take the top and upper midrange, the midbass to take the lower midrange and midbass (cut the top of the midbass off lower too) down to the sub... everyone's happy... 

The great thing about my PVC design (captains really) is, it's SIMPLE...10min and you are rockin you don't like it and you are out 10$...beyond the 88's... 

Thoughts, things to consider...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you, Thank you..
> 
> You realize you are doing an install in a Renegade right.. :laugh:
> 
> ...


No, your %100 right about the volume/theft..... I will have to do some real thinking (not my strong point this weekend. Here is what is set in stone right now......
KIV-bt901 (picking up monday/tuesday, my local shop owner is the BEST!!!!!)
PPI Phantoms- p900.4 and p1000.1  Can I tell you how excited I am for these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After looking at the console area more....I think I may go with a long throw 10 that hopefully doesnt have the deepest mounting. If I can fit it, maybe a JBL p1022 or something? I will probably have to go sealed too. I will take max dimensions but I need to allow for some of the total space for an actual locking compartment. Doesnt have to be big, but does have to be something. I may even keep the stock deck where it is (for looks) and mount the deck in the center console like it is now (pics in a little while) and run an IR remote up front? Thank you for the ideas, that idea may work out very well?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, center console.....(allowing 3"s gap from body to bottom of console (MORE then enough! my truck was less) and allowing for 4"s of depth for storage, my total cuft will be 1.6 (hair less) before disp of sub/port. Maybe in that case I will stick to the two 8s ported? If I do then I can go with 1.5"s of space for the bottom of the console and gain some cuft. What do you guys think? I have an external width of 10" MAX! Mounting depth really isnt an issue (within reason...no GTI). Would a long throw 10" ported be better with 1kw? I dont know....I already have the 8s so......... I will post picks of what I am working with for kicks... I can fit the JBL608s fairly easy, although they will be small (vario vent most likely will be implimented) and that way I can run factory carpet throught and get matching cover for the entire kick so its completely hidden (will be bolted to chassis as well I think I can comfortably mount the amps under each seat and put sides on it so if you look at the sides of the seat you will just see black (seats would have to be removed to get to the amps) and the center console.....well if they can get it out before I get there, they can have it


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

type r 8s.....NO!
Maybe I will go with 5.25s? although the 6.75gti's fit good?
hmmmmm spz50s would be AWESOME!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

better pics of dash area....I dont think I want to do anything with this...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

console area


First pic is the ebrake/high/low headlight pedal, kicks will go behind that (pics are a few back with the gti mid behind the pedals)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

You're soooo screwed...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> better pics of dash area....I dont think I want to do anything with this...


Ok, the spots of the speakers now, 45* PVC facing up towards you, hanging off THOSE areas, no cutting, just a way to attach it over the grill, like a slab of MDF behind the metal for screws to catch (no cutting drilling)

Midbass in the kicks... My mentor built a parking brake actuator, to get rid og the pedal, out of a 4" linear actuator, some steel and a fulcrum arm... Had on/off limits and indicators on the dash.. one button on, same button off...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You're soooo screwed...:laugh::laugh:


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! What else is new?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You're soooo screwed...:laugh::laugh:


LOL!

Nope, he's just got to think way way way out of the box Jeeps put you in. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL!
> 
> Nope, he's just got to think way way way out of the box Jeeps put you in.
> 
> ...


That is about the BEST Jeep line I've ever herd... bravo... :laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

another question...... Should I rhinoliner the body (inside) or liqued deadner? I am leaning towards liner but.......... Not something I have had to deal with before?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> another question...... Should I rhinoliner the body (inside) or liqued deadner? I am leaning towards liner but.......... Not something I have had to deal with before?


The liner you can take a hose to after playin' in the mud.
Rain water just runs right off it too.
Just don't watch them take a grinder to all the interior surface prepping it or you'll be sick to your stomach.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The liner you can take a hose to after playin' in the mud.
> Rain water just runs right off it too.
> Just don't watch them take a grinder to all the interior surface prepping it or you'll be sick to your stomach.
> 
> ...


I will be doing it...... I will be putting replacement factory carpet in over it. Its just for weather/rust/sound...


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Justin, that's sick man. I can't wait to hear it. Need any help with it, let me know.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you should take another look at pro audio speakers. I have the Founteks running 315hz & up in the a-pillars in my Civic & they start to crap out on me on the highway with the windows up. IMO, & some others that have heard them in my car, a tweeter is useful with the FR88EX.

In the kicks...

Eminence Alpha-6C 6" Midrange 4 Ohm

In the pillars (maybe)...

Morel CAT 378 1-1/8" Soft Dome Horn Tweeter


Or, coax in the kicks...

Beyma Coaxial Speakers - Beyma 6CX200Nd 6.5" coaxial speakers - Beyma 6CX200Nd 400 watt 6.5" coaxial speakers for all 2-way applications. Beyma 6CX200Nd 6.5" coxial speaker and other Beymacoaxial speakers here.

With a high efficiency tweeter in the pillars to help with the upper high frequencies... maybe even a pair per side.

Dayton Audio ND20FA-6 3/4" Neodymium Dome Tweeter

Vifa OX20SC00-04 3/4" Fabric Dome Tweeter


I read the first page & it seemed to be all over the place, so I thought I'd throw in a suggestion or two. 

What have you narrowed it down to so far, or have you?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Blancolex300 said:


> Justin, that's sick man. I can't wait to hear it. Need any help with it, let me know.


Hey Pat! YES I NEED HELP!!!!
I think a man trip to Maine is in order..... Craig, You, myself and anyone else that wants to donate some time (I will supply beer/food). I want to take out the dash and hood and completely rewire every part of this thing. It was a hack job on most things at best! (ask Craig). The good news is there is VERY little electrical on this thing so its actually not that big of a project at all. Alarm is the first install that I want to get done. I hope that by the time I get ready to do the audio install I can have the inside deadend and new carpet, console built (probably not "finished") and same with the kicks. I also want to get the "big3" done as well.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

fish said:


> I think you should take another look at pro audio speakers. I have the Founteks running 315hz & up in the a-pillars in my Civic & they start to crap out on me on the highway with the windows up. IMO, & some others that have heard them in my car, a tweeter is useful with the FR88EX.
> 
> In the kicks...
> 
> ...


I have used those morel tweets before, they are really nice actually!
I have not thrown out the pro/audio idea yet but I have no experience with it (had to be something out there I havent played with yet?). I am not looking to experiment to much with this setup... I want to get the interior restored completely asap (audio sort of has to be included with this) so I want a solid plan and execute it. 
Now, those Beyma coaxials look AWESOME! Never used anything Beyma before either  I would love to do something along those lines (coaxial style comps are ideal). 

The only things I will say at this point I am pretty set on..... NOTHING ON THE DASH (WORST case scenerio is a set of tweets, probably have to be metal dome because of location, flush mounted on the top of the dash facing straight up), what ever goes in has to get loud and handle power, and I would prefer not to go active. I would really rather bridge the p900.4 although I can run active from that amp. 

I probably will not run anything in the rear of the jeep (speakers, or subs for that matter), but again, its a LARGE jeep and with no doors or top I need loud just to be able to hear a song, let alone hear it at a volume I enjoy

Those are my main concerns. Has to be loud, has to be simple (coax comps are ideal) nothing super deep mounting wise (sub or comps), and has to handle power. I want it to sound as good as I can get it within the above restrictions. 
That is why I am leaning towards the JBL 608GTI (maybe even 508 for ease) set. I can run insane power to them, they will give me every ounce of sound back, they are durable, and sound great! I am heavily leaning towards this route but its not set in stone yet. 
The amps and deck are set in stone though!

Subs.......I am not sure if running the two type r 8s is the best use of my space or not? I can do the two ported no problem, OR I can do two decent 10s sealed? (again, thinking on the louder side).
That list is also pretty long and open.... 
I can do 10"type Rs, kicker solo classics (love these subs actually, sleeper subs for sure), boston G3s, well you guys know......the list just goes on and on and on and on................... I will have anywhere from 700 (2ohms) to 1000 watts (1ohm) on tap for sub duty.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

no officer that's not a beer, it's a root beer...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Grizz,
> You have to post picks when it's ready for SEMA.
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> ...


I will. Decided to go retro with all "vintage" equipment. My guy in Korea just sent me photos of him sending my INGENIX radio which I demanded! lol..

JBL MS-8
Soundstream Exact EXC.4 Components on the A-Pillar
Soundstream Reference 2.5" (x2) or a BG Planar for the Center (only part not retro)
Soundstream Exact Midabass in the A-periodic Dash Pods
Soundstream Exact 6.5" Coaxials with Audax Tweeters for Rear Fill
Soundstream Exact 10 (x2)
Soundstream D'Artagnan for Fullrange throughout
Soundstream Rubicon 1002 for Subs

NOTHING CRAZY! Do not expect a ton of fiberglass. It is a Jeep, not a car or sport truck. Back area will be black carpet with brushed aluminum vinyl inlay that the subs and Rubicon amp mount on, which will match the brushed aluminum sponsor logos on the outside, and possible brushed aluminum interior trim...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you, Thank you..
> 
> You realize you are doing an install in a Renegade right.. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, I am curious what you liked about the FR88EX. I bought about 14 of the best fullrange drivers that I could find int he states, Europe and Asia for some secret home audio stuff I am working on. I "knew" in my head they would be badass just by the looks and parameters. But when it got down to critical listening in my sound room, they barely cleared the "SUCK!" range. Ok, maybe not that bad, but I was extremely let down. I bought drivers from $12 to $80 each and they were in the bottom 30 percentile. This was a xover-less audition so there was absolutely no handicap for any driver in any way. Anyway, let me know please...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> No, your %100 right about the volume/theft..... I will have to do some real thinking (not my strong point this weekend. Here is what is set in stone right now......
> KIV-bt901 (picking up monday/tuesday, my local shop owner is the BEST!!!!!)
> PPI Phantoms- p900.4 and p1000.1  Can I tell you how excited I am for these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After looking at the console area more....I think I may go with a long throw 10 that hopefully doesnt have the deepest mounting. If I can fit it, maybe a JBL p1022 or something? I will probably have to go sealed too. I will take max dimensions but I need to allow for some of the total space for an actual locking compartment. Doesnt have to be big, but does have to be something. I may even keep the stock deck where it is (for looks) and mount the deck in the center console like it is now (pics in a little while) and run an IR remote up front? Thank you for the ideas, that idea may work out very well?


Not sure if I told you, but Phantoms (all but the 5-channel) arrived Friday into port, so we should be shipping by Wednesday... I'm using these in another Jeep JK for SEMA.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, center console.....(allowing 3"s gap from body to bottom of console (MORE then enough! my truck was less) and allowing for 4"s of depth for storage, my total cuft will be 1.6 (hair less) before disp of sub/port. Maybe in that case I will stick to the two 8s ported? If I do then I can go with 1.5"s of space for the bottom of the console and gain some cuft. What do you guys think? I have an external width of 10" MAX! Mounting depth really isnt an issue (within reason...no GTI). Would a long throw 10" ported be better with 1kw? I dont know....I already have the 8s so......... I will post picks of what I am working with for kicks... I can fit the JBL608s fairly easy, although they will be small (vario vent most likely will be implimented) and that way I can run factory carpet throught and get matching cover for the entire kick so its completely hidden (will be bolted to chassis as well I think I can comfortably mount the amps under each seat and put sides on it so if you look at the sides of the seat you will just see black (seats would have to be removed to get to the amps) and the center console.....well if they can get it out before I get there, they can have it


Do you remember my first test enclosure? The goal was to build an enclosure that would take advantage of the high BL motor 8" and build a very low tuned enclosure suitable for convertibles, IE JEEPS!!! It was 1.6ft^3 tuned to 26Hz with a dual-flared cheapy Parts Express port. It worked fine at 85mph! And your jeep is even shorter which would be better. The only questions would be if there would be enough bottom end since you have no wavelength. Build a cheapy particle board test enclosure just to give you an idea. Worth the 45 minute investment...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You're soooo screwed...:laugh::laugh:


I know, right?! lol Actually, all it takes is alot of beer and some creativity and anything is possible...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Ok, the spots of the speakers now, 45* PVC facing up towards you, hanging off THOSE areas, no cutting, just a way to attach it over the grill, like a slab of MDF behind the metal for screws to catch (no cutting drilling)
> 
> Midbass in the kicks... My mentor built a parking brake actuator, to get rid og the pedal, out of a 4" linear actuator, some steel and a fulcrum arm... Had on/off limits and indicators on the dash.. one button on, same button off...


The actuators work well. When I built my very set of kickpanels, I just bought a hand-pull e-brake and a shorter cable. $5 junkyard parts...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> another question...... Should I rhinoliner the body (inside) or liqued deadner? I am leaning towards liner but.......... Not something I have had to deal with before?


Let me tell you from plenty of experience. Rhinolining, Line-X and the rest all look great and so forth, but there is not have the damping qualities of purpose intended products. Mat is best for damping and lowering resonance, but couple that with foam or composite based materials to absorb road noise and you got a winner...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> Let me tell you from plenty of experience. Rhinolining, Line-X and the rest all look great and so forth, but there is not have the damping qualities of purpose intended products. Mat is best for damping and lowering resonance, but couple that with foam or composite based materials to absorb road noise and you got a winner...


Yeah, after COUNTLESS hours of research that is what I came up with....I am going to go over the chassis with edead first, then mat deadner, then the liner for the carpet, then the carpet. Carpet and liner are enroute!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, maybe I can/would do something on the dash.....I found these while cleaning up this morning.....they are old molds for F#1 tweets that were molded around my old a-pillars but fit the dash to a T! Just need to be glassed and finished! Still dont think the fullrange idea is a "fit" for me or the setup BUT maybe the PPI/SS 3ways? My only concern is getting loud enough for me (sorry Grizz, I know you want to strangle me on that one I like to "get on it" with the volume/power and thats just not what they seem to be made for. Maybe with the mids in sealed kicks thats not the case?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> no officer that's not a beer, it's a root beer...


Busted!!!!!!!!!!!
Actually I was just working in the driveway....needed a cup holder  Never going to be beer in that spot for ANY other reason!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> The actuators work well. When I built my very set of kickpanels, I just bought a hand-pull e-brake and a shorter cable. $5 junkyard parts...


Yeah, I think you and Aaron hit that nail on the head....Thats what I am going to do! 
Still have the damn foot/beam thingy...(I actually love them......until I want to put kicks in


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> Do you remember my first test enclosure? The goal was to build an enclosure that would take advantage of the high BL motor 8" and build a very low tuned enclosure suitable for convertibles, IE JEEPS!!! It was 1.6ft^3 tuned to 26Hz with a dual-flared cheapy Parts Express port. It worked fine at 85mph! And your jeep is even shorter which would be better. The only questions would be if there would be enough bottom end since you have no wavelength. Build a cheapy particle board test enclosure just to give you an idea. Worth the 45 minute investment...


Yeah, I need to get below 1.5....the smaller the better really? As small as I can get, still have full sound, and give me the most console storage area.
I still play with the idea of going back to the art 8s. As I have said countless times before.... They are some of the best "sounding" woofers I have ever put in a vehicle. I dont know if two of them, in a smaller size enclosure are going to give me what I want volume wise? How small can I go with those and still get enough output and low end? 
Dont get me wrong....I do understand its a convertable/jeep, etc.... I fully understand the max results that I am going to be able to achieve with my self limiting install area. 

If I did the art 8s and ppi 3ways......I should probably ditch the p900.4/1000.1? (I know the 5channel isnt ready yet) and go with the 5 channel with the 4channels bridged for the comps? 

DAMN YOU PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Yeah, I need to get below 1.5....the smaller the better really? As small as I can get, still have full sound, and give me the most console storage area.
> I still play with the idea of going back to the art 8s. As I have said countless times before.... They are some of the best "sounding" woofers I have ever put in a vehicle. I dont know if two of them, in a smaller size enclosure are going to give me what I want volume wise? How small can I go with those and still get enough output and low end?
> Dont get me wrong....I do understand its a convertable/jeep, etc.... I fully understand the max results that I am going to be able to achieve with my self limiting install area.
> 
> ...


Ask Grizz; he's already done it in his Rubicon.
He can tell you if the Arts will cut it. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Grizz Archer said:


> Out of curiosity, I am curious what you liked about the FR88EX. I bought about 14 of the best fullrange drivers that I could find int he states, Europe and Asia for some secret home audio stuff I am working on. I "knew" in my head they would be badass just by the looks and parameters. But when it got down to critical listening in my sound room, they barely cleared the "SUCK!" range. Ok, maybe not that bad, but I was extremely let down. I bought drivers from $12 to $80 each and they were in the bottom 30 percentile. This was a xover-less audition so there was absolutely no handicap for any driver in any way. Anyway, let me know please...



They where cheap....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ask Grizz; he's already done it in his Rubicon.
> He can tell you if the Arts will cut it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes, but #1 he was able to do a much larger size box, #2 his version of cutting it and mine could differ a great deal


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

:whip:I demand progress!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

eviling said:


> :whip:I demand progress!


Funny!

x2

:whip::whip:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Justin, maybe I missed it but what about taking a page out of the new Jeep dash locations and putting tweeter pods up 45 off axis in each corner of the dash?


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

I gotta tell you Rex, after seeing those pods I can just see the 3" and tweet from the PPI 3 way set sitting up there. Then the PPI 6.5" mid in the kicks, and a couple of the PPI or Alpine 8" subs in the console. In your configuration it would be tough to beat!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> :whip:I demand progress!


Dammit guys!!!!!!!!!! I have had it for just over 24hrs!!!!!!!!! I am still constructing my hard top lift in my garage (thank god for high rafters

Its sweet, I can back in (only 1" clearance though) drop the winch mounted on the wall (electric) and lower the hard top right on the jeep. Or just strap it down and press a button and up it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THAT! 

This weekend I am going to maine but will not have anything ready to go in....Need amps, figure out speakers/subs, fix wiring/run new.....I think this weekend I can do the edead/carpet, run power/ground, remote,etc.... Hook up the alarm, and hopefully work on the center console! 
If time allows maybe I can get some kick work in?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Justin, maybe I missed it but what about taking a page out of the new Jeep dash locations and putting tweeter pods up 45 off axis in each corner of the dash?


I have considered this..... My concern is a quick snatch/grab theft....unless I found some aluminum pods and could mount the snot out of them.... I could flush mount some, but I really dont want to dig into the stock stuff, thats a VERY last resort.
My goal is to have someone be able to walk by and have NO clue there is ANYTHING. I think I can make this happen if I keep it all in the kicks?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Dammit guys!!!!!!!!!! I have had it for just over 24hrs!!!!!!!!! I am still constructing my hard top lift in my garage (thank god for high rafters
> 
> Its sweet, I can back in (only 1" clearance though) drop the winch mounted on the wall (electric) and lower the hard top right on the jeep. Or just strap it down and press a button and up it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THAT!
> 
> ...


:laugh: wish i could come up and work on it with ya ive been dying to get down and dirty in a build, and ive been gathering parts for my own rebuilding. my fav part of a build is wire termination tehe. oddly enough, i love wiring :X 

did you ever answer me about the insurance pay out? :surprised: did they pay? if they didn't i'll cap em in the knee with a large cresent wrench.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jab4au said:


> I gotta tell you Rex, after seeing those pods I can just see the 3" and tweet from the PPI 3 way set sitting up there. Then the PPI 6.5" mid in the kicks, and a couple of the PPI or Alpine 8" subs in the console. In your configuration it would be tough to beat!


I know....I know..... I do think it would "work" and sound the best of all my other options. Like I have been saying though...I really dont want to "show" anything. I think those would be SUPER easy to snatch! Deep down I really really really want to go all PPI! I have been super thrilled with every product I have used, the look goes great with the jeep (although I hope no one ever see's it) and it would likely help keep me within a fair budget?

Again, that throws a kink into my plans as well as far as amps go.... I dont think the 3ways are going to handle the p900.4 bridged, and not sure how the p1000.1 is going to work with the two art8s? I could run it stereo and have two free channels? maybe figure out a way to run everything on the 4channel or wait for the 5channel and run the 3ways bridged off that? OR go with the two channel amp for the comps? WHO THE HELL KNOWS 


I could just do two of the 2 channels amps, one for comps one for subs.... I want the most power to them they will handle comfortably because I know volume is going to be an issue and I am not sure if these comps/subs will do what I want volume wise? I suppose it might be worth a shot though?

Grizz, 
How much power can I safely run to the sq8s and the 3ways (passive)?
I really want to keep it all PPI and keep up volume wise....(how small can I go ported with the 8s as well?)
Maybe I will put together my packages I am debating and do a vote:laugh::snacks:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> :laugh: wish i could come up and work on it with ya ive been dying to get down and dirty in a build, and ive been gathering parts for my own rebuilding. my fav part of a build is wire termination tehe. oddly enough, i love wiring :X
> 
> did you ever answer me about the insurance pay out? :surprised: did they pay? if they didn't i'll cap em in the knee with a large cresent wrench.


Well it wasnt pretty but we came to an agreement  I got pretty well compensated overall, but it was such a crappy ordeal...they are so F'ing sneaky, shady, and just a bunch of useless liars all around.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Well it wasnt pretty but we came to an agreement  I got pretty well compensated overall, but it was such a crappy ordeal...they are so F'ing sneaky, shady, and just a bunch of useless liars all around.


was it progressive?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> was it progressive?


NO, they are actually pretty good to deal with (as is state farm and amica from past experiences). It was Safety Insurance....THEY SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, little more thinking....... (never good for me)
I am thinking that the p600.2 (190x2 at 4ohms, 300x2 at 2ohms and 600x1 at 4ohms bridged) on the comps will get me around 245 a side which should be MORE then enough! Its also the smallest amp in the lineup which is great! I would also get another p600.2 fo the two art8s. 600 to the pair is obviously more then enough but I can just go easy on it? 
I really like the thought of this setup but I am not sure if I can get them all in the kicks.... I just dont feel good about anything on the dash


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, little more thinking....... (never good for me)
> I am thinking that the p600.2 (190x2 at 4ohms, 300x2 at 2ohms and 600x1 at 4ohms bridged) on the comps will get me around 245 a side which should be MORE then enough! Its also the smallest amp in the lineup which is great! I would also get another p600.2 fo the two art8s. 600 to the pair is obviously more then enough but I can just go easy on it?
> I really like the thought of this setup but I am not sure if I can get them all in the kicks.... I just dont feel good about anything on the dash


whats in the way? is it a kick break or a cluch? you might be in the same boat as me. I am going to put in an electronic parking brake, be it a custom fit out or a modual, ive still yet to find a modual that i can buy at least. i found a company from germany who makes a cheap puller system but he refused to sell it to me because i wasn't a buisness :mean: even after i explained the reasons a normal perosn would need it. :laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> whats in the way? is it a kick break or a cluch? you might be in the same boat as me. I am going to put in an electronic parking brake, be it a custom fit out or a modual, ive still yet to find a modual that i can buy at least. i found a company from germany who makes a cheap puller system but he refused to sell it to me because i wasn't a buisness :mean: even after i explained the reasons a normal perosn would need it. :laugh:


There are three potential hazzards.... Parking break pedal, clutch (not really in the way) and the biggest kink is the high beam/low beam foot switch 
The parking break doesnt really go back that far when pressed to its max and I do plan on doing a different break setup... I need to figure out the high beam switch....I really dont want to move to much. I should have no problem fitting the 3ways down there in reality.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i would get a whole new switch, maybe 25$ tops, or you could do a toggle switch or push lever or something simple. i was wondering what the hell that thing downt heir was but none of thats in the way!


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Hey Pat! YES I NEED HELP!!!!
> I think a man trip to Maine is in order..... Craig, You, myself and anyone else that wants to donate some time (I will supply beer/food). I want to take out the dash and hood and completely rewire every part of this thing. It was a hack job on most things at best! (ask Craig). The good news is there is VERY little electrical on this thing so its actually not that big of a project at all. Alarm is the first install that I want to get done. I hope that by the time I get ready to do the audio install I can have the inside deadend and new carpet, console built (probably not "finished") and same with the kicks. I also want to get the "big3" done as well.


Sounds good man. I can only imagine. I have seen my share of older vehicles with "electrical upgrades", and it is NOT pretty, lol. And a ME trip sounds like a blast.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> There are three potential hazzards.... Parking break pedal, clutch (not really in the way) and the biggest kink is the high beam/low beam foot switch
> The parking break doesnt really go back that far when pressed to its max and I do plan on doing a different break setup... I need to figure out the high beam switch....I really dont want to move to much. I should have no problem fitting the 3ways down there in reality.


The high beam should be a simple enough circuit to figure out and relocate/ re-create in another location, if retaining that switch isn't a huge deal.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Blancolex300 said:


> The high beam should be a simple enough circuit to figure out and relocate/ re-create in another location, if retaining that switch isn't a huge deal.


Yeah, from what I have heard/read, the Ebrake/highbeam switch is not really an issue. I hate to take away the stock look/feel, but for the sake of audio I think it has to be done. It would be cool if I could put some sort of switch on the wheel or around there for High/low beam?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> I have considered this..... My concern is a quick snatch/grab theft....unless I found some aluminum pods and could mount the snot out of them.... I could flush mount some, but I really dont want to dig into the stock stuff, thats a VERY last resort.
> My goal is to have someone be able to walk by and have NO clue there is ANYTHING. I think I can make this happen if I keep it all in the kicks?


Only thing about kicks in that Jeep is what happens when you bury it in a mudhole and the water starts coming in.  That thing sure looks like a blast off road, I hope you're gonna at least get it a little dirty.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Only thing about kicks in that Jeep is what happens when you bury it in a mudhole and the water starts coming in.  That thing sure looks like a blast off road, I hope you're gonna at least get it a little dirty.


Yep was gonna say any mud or water is going to be flung with extreme prejudice right into your kick area if you wheel this thing in anything but dry rocks and dirt. Been there done that. It is fine for all the mall crawlers but any real off road and they are going to get ruined real fast.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Honestly, any off roading I do will be just hunting areas and maybe some REALLY light off roading..I did a **** ton of that when I was younger (jeep and my old old truck). I would say I have most of that out of my system at this point. I want to take the time and $ to get it as close to original condition as possible. I wont do that just to get it ruined and do it over again.....maybe thats a crime to many? I dont know? But I am not worried about mud water getting to my kicks.....if that happens, that means I will likely have bigger problems to worry about


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Honestly, any off roading I do will be just hunting areas and maybe some REALLY light off roading..I did a **** ton of that when I was younger (jeep and my old old truck). I would say I have most of that out of my system at this point. I want to take the time and $ to get it as close to original condition as possible. I wont do that just to get it ruined and do it over again.....maybe thats a crime to many? I dont know? But I am not worried about mud water getting to my kicks.....if that happens, that means I will likely have bigger problems to worry about


You say that now.

So your on a trail, there's a waterfall (rock ledge for non 4x4 enthusiats), both your friends have already gone up and over it, in your mind you're thinking damn, I didn't know that was going to be there......do I turn around and go home?....how many more days is that deer tag good for?.........maybe it won't be that bad.....they made it over ok.

Prepare for the worst.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, who here agrees that the tweets in the kicks (full components) is going to sound like turds? My local shop owner keeps trying to talk me out of it (not that he is doing the install or anything but I do a good deal of shopping with him). I have always hated kicks but a lot of that has to do with the vehicles I have always driven? I really dont see a more realistic option at this point? Everything in the kicks just makes life easier? I am REALLY leaning towards comps that mount coaxial for the sake of ease. W

What do the masses think? Highs in the kicks = Bad?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, who here agrees that the tweets in the kicks (full components) is going to sound like turds? My local shop owner keeps trying to talk me out of it (not that he is doing the install or anything but I do a good deal of shopping with him). I have always hated kicks but a lot of that has to do with the vehicles I have always driven? I really dont see a more realistic option at this point? Everything in the kicks just makes life easier? I am REALLY leaning towards comps that mount coaxial for the sake of ease. W
> 
> What do the masses think? Highs in the kicks = Bad?


IMO, bad.
But what else are you going to do based on your limiting statements.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Of course I could get a new dash pad, fiberglass pods for tweets or midrange/tweets, and have it wrapped in factory vinyl and call it a day....... At least it would all be one piece......BUT, do I really want to go through that hassle for a vehicle that is not going to have a top or doors for 7months out of the year? Is it "really" going to matter that much?
I dont know? I know that I want it as "natural" looking as I can get it so kicks are it right now. I will likely have to stick with metal domes (which is fine by me) for the off axis response and "outdoor"feel. I need to have a "come to jesus" meeting with Grizz about the PPI's?


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Of course I could get a new dash pad, fiberglass pods for tweets or midrange/tweets, and have it wrapped in factory vinyl and call it a day....... At least it would all be one piece......BUT, do I really want to go through that hassle for a vehicle that is not going to have a top or doors for 7months out of the year? Is it "really" going to matter that much?
> I dont know? I know that I want it as "natural" looking as I can get it so kicks are it right now. I will likely have to stick with metal domes (which is fine by me) for the off axis response and "outdoor"feel. I need to have a "come to jesus" meeting with Grizz about the PPI's?


No offense, but Jesus has ****** things to do other than our audio systems! lol However, here is my take on all of this... I have been racking my brain about getting my MS-8 our from under my driver seat. I was worried about it getting wet. WTF?! That is 3.5' off the ground! Am I really going to submerge a $90k jeep just to make sure my snorkel works fine? F'ing not! So for you, the kicks are fine. Kicks work well and you really do not have a choice anyway. Here is the issue. When I engineer components, I assume that 90% of the time, the midbass will be in a door with about 2ft^3 ish of volume for the "enclosure". Like any driver, when you stick it in a kick with .06 or so ft^3, then bye bye low extension. if is were me, I would build the kicks as shallows as necessary, but still as big as possible. If you get enough for it to sound decent, then you're done. I mean, c'mon buddy, you are not going to win any SQ contests with it, right? (snicker snicker for Chad with the convertible solstice). And if you just can't get enough midbass out of it, I can tech you how to A-P it with a custom a-periodic membrane, which works well too. In fact, my JK has the midbass firing right into my crotch. in .015 ft^3 enclosures. SUCKS! So I modified some Scanspeak resistive elements to use kind of like an a-periodic. it helped alot, but believe it or not, I get more midbass using one of our pro audio drivers that is rated down to 130Hz, then I do with a typical car audio midbass. I ought to have it perfect before I die, and pretty damn good by SEMA with my new system...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> No offense, but Jesus has ****** things to do other than our audio systems! lol However, here is my take on all of this... I have been racking my brain about getting my MS-8 our from under my driver seat. I was worried about it getting wet. WTF?! That is 3.5' off the ground! Am I really going to submerge a $90k jeep just to make sure my snorkel works fine? F'ing not! So for you, the kicks are fine. Kicks work well and you really do not have a choice anyway. Here is the issue. When I engineer components, I assume that 90% of the time, the midbass will be in a door with about 2ft^3 ish of volume for the "enclosure". Like any driver, when you stick it in a kick with .06 or so ft^3, then bye bye low extension. if is were me, I would build the kicks as shallows as necessary, but still as big as possible. If you get enough for it to sound decent, then you're done. I mean, c'mon buddy, you are not going to win any SQ contests with it, right? (snicker snicker for Chad with the convertible solstice). And if you just can't get enough midbass out of it, I can tech you how to A-P it with a custom a-periodic membrane, which works well too. In fact, my JK has the midbass firing right into my crotch. in .015 ft^3 enclosures. SUCKS! So I modified some Scanspeak resistive elements to use kind of like an a-periodic. it helped alot, but believe it or not, I get more midbass using one of our pro audio drivers that is rated down to 130Hz, then I do with a typical car audio midbass. I ought to have it perfect before I die, and pretty damn good by SEMA with my new system...


LOL! I guess it really is a "jeep thing" isnt it
I had planned on what ever I do, to add some of the variovents because of the extreme loss of space. I will double check all the space I have and probably go with the 3ways... Unless you think I would be just as well off in that situation with the two ways? I hate kicks 

Anywho.....be on the lookout for another pm....(I would understand if you delete first and pretend you read it later


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Whats behind that dash pad? Any way you could just run your whole front stage in custom baffles built into that dash? You'd definitely have to play with the angles to get it right, but that would be awesome if it could work.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> LOL! I guess it really is a "jeep thing" isnt it
> I had planned on what ever I do, to add some of the variovents because of the extreme loss of space. I will double check all the space I have and probably go with the 3ways... Unless you think I would be just as well off in that situation with the two ways? I hate kicks
> 
> Anywho.....be on the lookout for another pm....(I would understand if you delete first and pretend you read it later


Personally, I think 3-ways would be best as it will give you some sort of decent staging and they always sound better if done correctly, imho. By the way, the PPI Phantom amps are in stock, except for the 5-channel!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to send a pm about that but I will just bring it up here. I am set on the 3ways then! I will go with a pair of art 8s to round out the PPI system  NOW what is good for power? I love MO' Power and was going to bridge the p900.4 but I am going to assume that that's a bad idea? SO....I can stick with the 4channel and run midbass active off 2channels and the mids/tweets passive off the other two channels, run the two subs and 3ways off the 4channl or do 2 of the p600.2s one for subs and one for comps? You tell me Grizz, my white flag is up for system planning  I have never been more up in the air about choices in a system..


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> I was going to send a pm about that but I will just bring it up here. I am set on the 3ways then! I will go with a pair of art 8s to round out the PPI system  NOW what is good for power? I love MO' Power and was going to bridge the p900.4 but I am going to assume that that's a bad idea? SO....I can stick with the 4channel and run midbass active off 2channels and the mids/tweets passive off the other two channels, run the two subs and 3ways off the 4channl or do 2 of the p600.2s one for subs and one for comps? You tell me Grizz, my white flag is up for system planning  I have never been more up in the air about choices in a system..


Grizz cleared up alot didn't he.
Looks like tha amps are finally in too.
Hopefully, Grizz will have time to comeback to this forum and answer your question, but keep in mind, SEMA is just around the corner and will be taking an incredible amount of his time between now and then. 
I know, I've worked it before and it's a real grind.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Grizz cleared up alot didn't he.
> Looks like tha amps are finally in too.
> Hopefully, Grizz will have time to comeback to this forum and answer your question, but keep in mind, SEMA is just around the corner and will be taking an incredible amount of his time between now and then.
> I know, I've worked it before and it's a real grind.
> ...


Yeah, I certainly dont expect any special treatment or priority service..... I am just another ******* that cant make up his mind about a non essential system anyway? 
His Jeep is absolutely amazing! I would LOVE to see that bad boy! He has always gone above and beyond in the past and present to help me so I have no concerns about time or anything like that. I know he was/is going to Russia or something like that as well.... Ol'boy's got a big plate to contend with


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright... I have some updates...
After some more measuring, mock mounting, and thinking.....
Some of my ideas were really good........ON PAPER!
Reality has proved that in order to get what I want out of my center console (aside from audio) I am only going to have a cube to play with  That means no Art SQ8s 

And for the kicks.....I think 6.5s are just going to be to tight..... (unless its a coax mount with tweets) so the PC 3ways are out 

SO, here is whats going in or already in..

Kenwood KIV-700. (loving this deck thus far! Plays my 250g HD AWESOME!)

99% sure I am going to stick with the Phantom P900.4 and P1000.1 (rather have more then I need? Regardless I am sticking with the phantoms!

I am likely going with the Boston G3 10s (can do a pair in a cube sealed) or may pick up an A/D/S/ r10s and run it in 1cube ported Love those subs!!! 

Comps? Well that list is a mile long! JBL 508gti, boston SPZ 60s or pro 60s, kicker RS60 or QS 60s, Alpine Pro's etc....... Not sure yet... I know the others just are not going to work in my situation though 

Also have 4 gallons of edead for the interior and interior hard top (several coats) then stinger matt, ensolite, and then carpet (hardtop will get edead, ensolite, hoodliner)!!!
This will be the quietest cj7 on the planet!!! 

I hope to start the console this week (going to be a tight weekend....Chesney concert on Sat, and wife & I 10yr anniversary dinner (10yr dating, 4yr marriage) so not sure how much time I will really have....
Here is what it will consist of..........

Downfiring sub/s
2 locking storage areas.....1. for deck and hard drive- 2. for storage
Mounted holster for my 45. (anyone that carries knows that its a PITA to drive with a 45 strapped to your side.....plus it keeps the mechanic honest 
Two cup holders! 
Going to be a project!!!! 

Also hope to put some kicks together/started. I need to know how that is going to play out?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I started the "kick adventure"  They are going to be small!!!! REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY small! I can fit "most 5.25" components that are less then 2.5"s in depth! I can fit some 6.5" coax mount comps that are less then 2.5" depth but I am extremely concerned with air space I am thinking variovents but may be better off with a less restrictive membrane to allow for more "air flow" to assume a larger enclosure but wont create noise? that will require some sampling that I really dont want to do

I am wondering if I can make a 4" comp set work with a 10" sub for a suitable front stage??? I know its a jeep and not going to be "perfect" and I don get that, but I want it as good as I can get it! Any "budget" 5.25 comps that are shallow, good off axis, and in a TINY enclosure? OR same for a 6.5" coaxial mounted comp set????? I have to stay under $300.....less is more


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

WTB some pictures 

on a seriouse note...small?! wtf hapend man! dont compromise! stand up and claim your land! 

their are plenty of small format drivers. for subs have you looked into that micro unit?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Not much to see yet? I will be doing the deadening/carpet Friday/Sat/Sun in bits and pieces. Do people want to see that? 

I think I am going to try one more stab at the kicks to get a little more space out of them. Right now its just to limiting as far as depth goes.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Not much to see yet? I will be doing the deadening/carpet Friday/Sat/Sun in bits and pieces. Do people want to see that?
> 
> I think I am going to try one more stab at the kicks to get a little more space out of them. Right now its just to limiting as far as depth goes.



no limits! :laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> no limits! :laugh:


Lol! Not on this baby! You first


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh come on if any car you could cut into, this is an ideal car to cut into


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Not really. When I got it appraised by a classic car historian I found out there are less then 5 of these (color/year renegades) with original paint etc. On the planet!!! Worth almost double what I paid!
she will be WELL taken care of! No cutting!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Not really. When I got it appraised by a classic car historian I found out there are less then 5 of these (color/year renegades) with original paint etc. On the planet!!! Worth almost double what I paid!
> she will be WELL taken care of! No cutting!


Ok, I'll cut it for you!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol! ******* stretch limo! Must be my uncle! Was that in WV. They just got mtv down there and I am afraid he may trying to "pimp his ride" 

Bret, just think of the art amps and 3way sets you could fit in there!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Lol! ******* stretch limo! Must be my uncle! Was that in WV. They just got mtv down there and I am afraid he may trying to "pimp his ride"
> 
> Bret, just think of the art amps and 3way sets you could fit in there!!!


OOH MAN!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So I was at my local shop today discussing SUPER shallow 5.25 comps.....(type R's were what we came up with) 

When they started pressing the idea of a welded box under the floor boards I hate/love the idea....I hate to do it to the jeep but I dont think its really that bad of a thing either.... with the carpet over the board it would be unknown?
I am dropping it off tomorrow to the mechanic (who also has a welding shop) for some brake upgrades so I will ask him about cost and "do ability"? I looked underneath and there are some pretty legit obstructions but if I can have it done for under $400 I will do it because then I can run almost anything?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> So I was at my local shop today discussing SUPER shallow 5.25 comps.....(type R's were what we came up with)
> 
> When they started pressing the idea of a welded box under the floor boards I hate/love the idea....I hate to do it to the jeep but I dont think its really that bad of a thing either.... with the carpet over the board it would be unknown?
> I am dropping it off tomorrow to the mechanic (who also has a welding shop) for some brake upgrades so I will ask him about cost and "do ability"? I looked underneath and there are some pretty legit obstructions but if I can have it done for under $400 I will do it because then I can run almost anything?


You have succumbed to the pressures of body modifications for solutions.
The flood gates are wide open now. 
Sawzall anyone?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

seeing that pic makes me cringe 
I will see what it will cost for some boxes welded to the bottome....There are some "things" in the way so I am not sure its totally possible? Doing this would allow me almost any option for comps though.... I would still keep it simple...I would still shoot for a simple two way preferably coaxial mount. I would be leaning towards the SPZ60s or JBL 608gti's (playing with my mids I found that the center cap was able to unscrew to hold the 608 tweeter!!!!!!!!!!!!) those would be the easiest, loudest, and some of the best sounding!!(imo).
what do you guys think....would I be doing an extremely terrible thing to my Renegade????
I will see what it costs first I suppose (and if its possible within reason)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> seeing that pic makes me cringe


That was the point. 
The first cut is the worst.
After that, you can rationalize anything.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, dropped it off at the mechanic (he's awesome!!!). He mentioned the idea of doing some sort of heavy duty plastic (similar to those used for the plastic truck boxes/bedliners, etc....) to ensure no rust, and easy removal if needed/wanted? Seams a little better of an idea to me? Can certainly be rigid enough for a set of components? I am thinking it will be 12x12x3.5 giving me a little less then .3cuft? Should be GREAT for a set of comps! I will be anxious to see what that will cost? That way it can easily be removed and the floor board could always get a nice diamond plate insert over the top if the audio had to go (or locking storage 

What do you guys think of the plastic idea? I think I like it? 
Downside to having the comps below the pedals (not directly but.......) is dirt and grime from shoes falling all over the speakers? I would mount the speaker to the floor, then a slightly larger steel grill (kind of industrial looking) with matching black grill cloth along the inside of the grill with a cut out (nice trim ring and all) in the carpet laid over the top...... Could look really nice and be pretty protective? I could easily access it for cleaning if need be as well?


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That would be pretty sick man. If you make the speaker plate somewhat removable, that could always be a nice stash box too, lol.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha Ha, for runnin' my shine  ****, maybe I should do it for the whole underneath of the vehicle...... amps, subs, comps, guns, etc.....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, who here agrees that the tweets in the kicks (full components) is going to sound like turds? My local shop owner keeps trying to talk me out of it (not that he is doing the install or anything but I do a good deal of shopping with him). I have always hated kicks but a lot of that has to do with the vehicles I have always driven? I really dont see a more realistic option at this point? Everything in the kicks just makes life easier? I am REALLY leaning towards comps that mount coaxial for the sake of ease. W
> 
> What do the masses think? Highs in the kicks = Bad?


Me thinks you should still consider my idea with widebanders... would look silly, but would be easy and very functional..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Me thinks you should still consider my idea with widebanders... would look silly, but would be easy and very functional..


Everything is still under consideration at this point. What is leading the way is simplicity. Ideally I want to just run a component set as a coaxial mount (easier to "cover/secure/hide"). In reality if I do the boxes in the floor I could run swr823's and a widebander, its just not very likely. Nothing is going on the dash, I dont want 2 different holes in the floor (per side) so that adds some severe limitations to mounting spots. To be perfectly honest I still dont see widebanders being an ideal choice for this atmosphere. I just dont think they will "keep up" volume wise throughout the range it will be playing in an open atmosphere. I think they are just flat out going to be to weak for what I want and I am going to have to go through to much effort for something that in all reality will just not work well. Thats obviously nothing more then my own speculation at this point (well, and several others) so it will not be ruled out, but its at the bottom of the list. 
I am loving the idea of some JBL608gti's (coax mounted) or SPZ60s (also coax mounted) bridged off a phantom p900.4. Simple, loud, and dynamic!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some pics of the deadening/carpet install. I will take another pic of it done today (still have not put the back seat in yet....I may not actually?)

There is three coats of edead throughout, the front area has stinger mat, and the rear and interior sides have all been done with rhino liner. The carpet has thick padding down before the seats..... IT IS NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE IN VOLUME OF THE VEHICLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to get the dash out (will have to do soon to run wiring and do alarm) and really seal up the firewall real good and then put a liner on the hood of the engine compartment! I will be doing the same things to the hard top except instead of carpet it will get a thinner liner, the exterior will be rhino lined. 
While everything was out I did run my ground (under the carpet under the passanger seat) and also did the BIG 3 in between coats of edead (still need to tidy it up a bit though)
I was referred to an auto body specialist for my paint job as well as the boxes under the floor board idea (he is referral only from a select few!!) but I have not gone to get $$$s yet on any of it. I am going to try and attack the kick idea from a different way and see if I can get more out of it? I can and will be moving the high/low beam switch from the floor and do plan on doing the same for the e-brake pedal..... 
Those things are next on the list (probably not this weekend) as well as the long drawn out center console build..... That is going to be a PITA!!!!!!!!!! It needs to be super durable/strong, VERY lockable, hold my deck (lockable and coverable as well) give me some storage, and house some sort of sub setup!!!!!! I am not looking forward to that at all! I seriously should just outsource it and get it overwith. I know I am going to get very frustrated with it I'm sure


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

welcome to the world of jeeps my friend. now time for my .02.......... being a die hard jeep guy (ive owned cherokees, grand cherokees, a cj5, four cj7s, a cj8, a yj, two tj's, my current project and favorite of them all cj6, oh yeah and my new daily driver as of last friday a 2012 unlimited rubicon) and you thought i had a car audio problem.....LOL any way from my experience kicks with a hard top/doors dont sound too bad but require a good amount of power to overcome the road/drive train noise. with out top and doors they need lots of power and sound like poo. you can make or buy a custom dash panel out of 16g sheet steel. then you can accomodate up to a 6.5 comp set (with the tweeter on a bridge similar to the massives or old school quarts) on either side of the dash. you will need to move a few of the dash mounted items around but that is simple enough. for the rear i would do something similar to the wedge style boxed that mount between the rear wheel house and the rollbar similar to what thor and some of the other aftermarket jeep mfgs make. get a good 1/2 din eq or a head unit with built in processing and your good to go. there is plenty of space behind the back seat for a couple of 8s or 10s in a custom enclosure. oh yeah for the head unit i would keep the tuffy security console you have in there and use it to protect and secure your deck. these are only my opinions based on a lot of trial and error through the years. either way it is a sweet ride, enjoy it! and remember once you catch the jeep thing it might burn a little when you pee but you will never get rid of it.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh yeah, on a side note if you want to wake up the the 4.2 litre ditch the motorcrap ignition system and drop in a DUI HEI distributor and wires.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

roxj01 said:


> welcome to the world of jeeps my friend. now time for my .02.......... being a die hard jeep guy (ive owned cherokees, grand cherokees, a cj5, four cj7s, a cj8, a yj, two tj's, my current project and favorite of them all cj6, oh yeah and my new daily driver as of last friday a 2012 unlimited rubicon) and you thought i had a car audio problem.....LOL any way from my experience kicks with a hard top/doors dont sound too bad but require a good amount of power to overcome the road/drive train noise. with out top and doors they need lots of power and sound like poo. you can make or buy a custom dash panel out of 16g sheet steel. then you can accomodate up to a 6.5 comp set (with the tweeter on a bridge similar to the massives or old school quarts) on either side of the dash. you will need to move a few of the dash mounted items around but that is simple enough. for the rear i would do something similar to the wedge style boxed that mount between the rear wheel house and the rollbar similar to what thor and some of the other aftermarket jeep mfgs make. get a good 1/2 din eq or a head unit with built in processing and your good to go. there is plenty of space behind the back seat for a couple of 8s or 10s in a custom enclosure. oh yeah for the head unit i would keep the tuffy security console you have in there and use it to protect and secure your deck. these are only my opinions based on a lot of trial and error through the years. either way it is a sweet ride, enjoy it! and remember once you catch the jeep thing it might burn a little when you pee but you will never get rid of it.


Great advice Trey.....Thank You!
I had an older wrangler a long time ago (89 wrangler olympic edition) with kicker 4x6s, kicker "outdoor/jeep" 6.4/horn enclosures for the rears and fit two 12" kicker solo barrics in the rear with a kicker 160ss on each one (450w) and a mcintosh 435 in the center console for the 4x6s.....I worked... I later went with horns and 5.25s in the kicks and with the hard top on it was awesome.... Obviously the horns in a cj7 are a no go (especially with the A/C unit). I am going to go with the kicks for now since I am just not willing to "adjust" the dash in any way shape or form..... Power is not an issue. What ever I run for fronts will have a ppi P900.4 bridged to them (450x2 a side) probably jbl 608s or boston pro's, so loud wont be an issue 
I am definitely going with a custom center console to house the sub and storage (VERY VERY VERY secure locking WAY more secure then the tuffy box...when I bought it the lock had been pryed out already!)
When I make the console the deck will be in the console setup similar to the tuffy box. I actually really like that spot..VERY easy to use!
I am thinking I will have about a cube available so in order to get the most out of it I am going to go with a Kicker S8L7 ported (yes kicker l7!) I need output and the cone area I get with the l7 and output is perfect! I can make them sound great and they will absolutely give me the most for the space available. I am not going to use the rear for anything but storage PERIOD! I didnt even put the rear seat in after putting in deadning and carpet and have no plans to anytime soon! I can assure that I absolutely have the quietest (running)cj7 on the planet! With all the deadning inside the jeep, hardtop interior (then roof liner) and taking the doors apart and deadning them all to hell too! (built resin layerd MDF door panels to replace the "cardboard" crap!)

I am not concerned with the SQ of the system. I know and expect that its not going to be great? Volume is my main concern and not sounding "bad" is my priority. I have the crappy pioneer 4" with midrange and tweet oval boxes strapped to my roll bars behind my head right now off deck power...... NO matter what I do from here on out is going to be amazing in comparison!!! I dont know if I will even worry about rears..... I think sub in the console and front stage in the kicks with 450 a side and about 750 to the sub and I will be more then happy. I will focus my $ on my listening/writing room when our addition is finished.... I just have fun driving it and want to hear the music I am just going to enjoy it. I did a **** ton of upgrades/tuneup today/yesterday!!! RUNS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I really am just not concerned that much with audio (never thought I would say that......) getting out of the business so it will be driven very little anyway! 

I wish I had a chance to get a scrambler!!!! lucky bastard! I really wanted a 4door rubi but for the $ I paid for this I would have been dumb not to get it!

(ps. Saw Willie a few months ago in NH!!!)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

roxj01 said:


> oh yeah, on a side note if you want to wake up the the 4.2 litre ditch the motorcrap ignition system and drop in a DUI HEI distributor and wires.


Just did a tune up with that bs..... I will look into that....I want to do the absolute best upgrades I can with this thing (however I know nothing
THanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
any other options/suggestions I AM ALL EARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, Well I have done some more testing and here is what I have come up with thus far...... I have run the swr 8s sealed as a pair with the kicker ix1000.1 and decided that right now its really hard to tell the promise of it since my stock alt is only like 40 or 65a or something like that... SO the amp was starved and the amps performed like it!
NOW, I did decide for ****s and giggles, toss in my favorite sub (nakamichi spw1200d) in a 1.5cuft box I had hanging around tuned to 30hz (3ohm load).... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would kill if I could make that fit and still do everything else I want....BUT that just aint gonna happen  Fun for the day though 

SO next up I decided to run the single swr 8 with a 8" baffle for the other whole with a port in it (tuned to 35hz) and it sounded great! Its tough though..... I do have the hard top on right now....I did take the doors off and open the tailgate and hatch to "open" it up as much as possible to try and mimick it topless just to see how the output is..... It worked better as far as testing goes because the amp wasnt trying to shut off due to starvation! I really wish I could make the 2 fit ported..... I just dont see it happening. I may have to do a vote on here? 2 sealed, or one ported? I am going to eventually put in a 200amp or so Alt so I am not concerned with the amp/load issue right now.... I still think 500w to the single ported is going to get me the most output..... That or 500 to an l7 8" ported? those are about the only three options I am considering right now..... Waiting for some more free time as I do still need to make a mold of the kick area to get that ball rolling! Since its so funky on both sides I think I will just do the old "great stuff" mold! (lots of plastic, tape, and great stuff then wrap and glass the mold

What do you think yall? 2 8s sealed (1kw, 1 swr8 ported 500w, or 1 l7 8 ported 500w????

Also...... not sure how or why but somehow during all this testing (nothing really?) I tore a tendon in my thumb!!!!!!! WTF! 
Thats going to slow me down a bit! The area between my thumb and forefinger is the size of a golfball and black!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, Well I have done some more testing and here is what I have come up with thus far...... I have run the swr 8s sealed as a pair with the kicker ix1000.1 and decided that right now its really hard to tell the promise of it since my stock alt is only like 40 or 65a or something like that... SO the amp was starved and the amps performed like it!
> NOW, I did decide for ****s and giggles, toss in my favorite sub (nakamichi spw1200d) in a 1.5cuft box I had hanging around tuned to 30hz (3ohm load).... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would kill if I could make that fit and still do everything else I want....BUT that just aint gonna happen  Fun for the day though
> 
> SO next up I decided to run the single swr 8 with a 8" baffle for the other whole with a port in it (tuned to 35hz) and it sounded great! Its tough though..... I do have the hard top on right now....I did take the doors off and open the tailgate and hatch to "open" it up as much as possible to try and mimick it topless just to see how the output is..... It worked better as far as testing goes because the amp wasnt trying to shut off due to starvation! I really wish I could make the 2 fit ported..... I just dont see it happening. I may have to do a vote on here? 2 sealed, or one ported? I am going to eventually put in a 200amp or so Alt so I am not concerned with the amp/load issue right now.... I still think 500w to the single ported is going to get me the most output..... That or 500 to an l7 8" ported? those are about the only three options I am considering right now..... Waiting for some more free time as I do still need to make a mold of the kick area to get that ball rolling! Since its so funky on both sides I think I will just do the old "great stuff" mold! (lots of plastic, tape, and great stuff then wrap and glass the mold
> ...


Get a girlfriend, but in the meantime, switch hands.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Get a girlfriend, but in the meantime, switch hands.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL!!! I would buy my wife would be PISSED!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> LOL!!! I would *buy my wife* would be PISSED!!!!!!!


Buy your wife? 

Ok, please send pics so we can negotiate.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey....cut me some slack...I cant use my thumb and index finger 

But the thought of selling my wife..... Hmmmm LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Hey....cut me some slack...I cant use my thumb and index finger
> 
> But the thought of selling my wife..... Hmmmm LOL!!!!!!!


Can I get itrader points too?

BTW, if she's not already pissed about all the money going into the Jeep then you got yourself a keeper!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Can I get itrader points too?
> 
> BTW, if she's not already pissed about all the money going into the Jeep then you got yourself a keeper!
> 
> ...


Funny you mention the jeep thing......She was completely on board! I was SHOCKED! I had a big truck that I really needed for the business and the jeep really doesnt fit the bill in any way shape or form. But with me being miserable and considering everything that happend to us during that month or two she said I should go for it!!!!!!!!!!! Very unexpected! (ALWAYS the voice of reason) Now to sell off the business and find something that doesnt want to make me chew off the business side of my 45 every day! 

yeah....she's a keeper


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Hey....cut me some slack...I cant use my thumb and index finger
> 
> But the thought of selling my wife..... Hmmmm LOL!!!!!!!


I'll let her know


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> I'll let her know


SON OF A %&*#
Forgot...... you know where she works
Hell for the right price she may cool with it?


Also I may have figured out a way to run the 2 8s ported 
I will post my idea later tonight.....could be perfect


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, here is what I am thinking for storage and deck!! (still may put the deck in the stock location and bolt the poo out of it!)

Tuffy 048-01 - Tuffy Overhead Double Compartment Security Console for 76-02 Jeep® CJ & Wrangler YJ, TJ - Quadratec

I recently installed a lockable glove box (with abs insert) so I will have "some" lockable storage there, although it wouldnt take a whole hell of a lot to get it open!
This would allow the whole center console to be for subs/arm rest/cup holders  and I could put 1k to the pair ported WIN!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

For those following (that one poor soul....you know who you are
I dont have a great deal of updates except I am working on the hardtop deadning and then roof liner as well as adding herculiner to the exterior! I was going to repaint it the color of the exterior but was out voted to do it black so I am going to go with the durability of the bedliner... 
I am also ordering premade kicks to add to some cutting board larger baffles that will be fit for the sides of the jeep. Its kinda crappy I know (let the flaming begin...) but its WAY easier and in this situation by the time I am done it still going to be pretty custom and WAY more solid then it would be on its own.....But half the time....or less and thats worth it to me! Now to figure out what comps......

I will show pics of the hardtop...not that it really matters I suppose?


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

There are atleast 2 of us watching! Have you looked at the hot heads or insuliners? They both make pre fab head liners that deaden and insulate. 

2007-2010 Headliner Kits -

Insul-Liner - Home


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

roxj01 said:


> There are atleast 2 of us watching! Have you looked at the hot heads or insuliners? They both make pre fab head liners that deaden and insulate.
> 
> 2007-2010 Headliner Kits -
> 
> Insul-Liner - Home


WOW! Interesting (I need to get out more
It doesnt appear that they make it for older models though? Not sure if there is any real difference or not. I have already done 2 coats of edead and will do a third in the am (only because I have a lot of it). I will try and copy the design of the hotheadliners so I can hopefully get it to look good, insulated, and QUIET!!! LOL! I am thinking of mixing some car tech, home tech, and ******* tech to get the job done. I may wait to do the liner till the spring.....I think I want to add a sunroof and some other stuff but am not doing it now..... There are actually COUNTLESS things I "want" to do....I am sure you know the sickness having owned them before


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> WOW! Interesting (I need to get out more
> It doesnt appear that they make it for older models though? Not sure if there is any real difference or not. I have already done 2 coats of edead and will do a third in the am (only because I have a lot of it). I will try and copy the design of the hotheadliners so I can hopefully get it to look good, insulated, and QUIET!!! LOL! I am thinking of mixing some car tech, home tech, and ******* tech to get the job done. I may wait to do the liner till the spring.....I think I want to add a sunroof and some other stuff but am not doing it now..... There are actually COUNTLESS things I "want" to do....I am sure you know the sickness having owned them before


I am sponsored by Hot Heads. They are around the corner from me. Check the website. Good stuff...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> I am sponsored by Hot Heads. They are around the corner from me. Check the website. Good stuff...


It's easier to just say who isn't sponsoring you. 
Say.......like Tampax!

BTW, you need to get a microbrewery on board with some sponsorship so you can park the Jeep out front on a Saturday and drink for free.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's easier to just say who isn't sponsoring you.
> Say.......like Tampax!
> 
> BTW, you need to get a microbrewery on board with some sponsorship so you can park the Jeep out front on a Saturday and drink for free.
> ...


Ya know, I knew you were a smart guy, but I did not know you were a genius! My local watering hole is Huntington Beach Brewing Company, but hell, maybe I'll hit up some of the SoCal craft breweries like Stone!!! Jeep is all orange and black with blue accents on parts. Could make all of that green and go after an Irish Pub. lol

By the way, Tampax is making me special monster pads to details my Jeep and absorb mud when I go thrashing...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> By the way, Tampax is making me special monster pads to details my Jeep and absorb mud when I go thrashing...


ROFLMAO!!!!!!

I want a picture of that! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> I am sponsored by Hot Heads. They are around the corner from me. Check the website. Good stuff...


That must be nice! (along with the million others!!!) It appears that they do not make one for cj's from what I saw on the website... I will call or email them in the near future because the pricing seems GREAT!!! Till then I will continue with my project....almost done at this point anyway?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a pick of the layers of edead on the hardtop.... I think this project is going to be a very valuable one for my fall/winter driving experience!! I am still debating what color to do the liner....... I am likely just going to do black to go with the interior but I kinda like the idea (I think?) of doing the liner one of the colors from the graphics on the exterior (orange/brown, gold/mustard, yellow). It may be "too much" I dont know? Or it could be really cool..... Also took apart the hard doors for deadning and upgrading parts. I know they were not designed to be like "normal" doors as far as solid build and such but COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there a worse designed door on the planet? SO chincy....hell the panels are cardboard with vinyl stapled to it???? I am replacing with either 1/4" mdf coated with resin or abs and then put the vinyl back over it (will fit no problem). Another thing I have been debating is going ahead with the hood liner? Everything else I have done to deaden has been WELL worth it and made dramatic improvements, I cant see how that wouldnt help either? I also still have the firewall left to do. I think with those two things done this jeep will be insanely quiet (for an 81 cj7 of course).


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

hmmm i may have to try that on my hard tops. im guessing that is the liquid edead? did you spray it or roll it on? how was the coverage and color?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

roxj01 said:


> hmmm i may have to try that on my hard tops. im guessing that is the liquid edead? did you spray it or roll it on? how was the coverage and color?


Correct..... That is liqued Edead. I actually just brushed it. I didnt think the project was worthy of pulling out the spray equipment. I covered REALLY well! The color is "black" but its really more of a graphite color. I really really like it! It works very well and is cheap (or at least it was on the website?) I used one gallon to do 3 coats on the doors, tub of jeep, and hardtop!!! The tup also got stinger mat also, as did the doors. I am going to do the liner tonight (hopefully) and rhino line the exterior as well! Everyone seems to like the black on the exterior for the hardtop But I will likely paint it the spice (nutmeg? what ever frigging color it is) like it would have been stock. I think it will look better? But for now the black rhinoliner it is! I can always paint that at any point in time....Maybe in the spring when I have the jeep painted I will have them do the top too?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Correct..... That is liqued Edead. I actually just brushed it. I didnt think the project was worthy of pulling out the spray equipment. I covered REALLY well! The color is "black" but its really more of a graphite color. I really really like it! It works very well and is cheap (or at least it was on the website?) I used one gallon to do 3 coats on the doors, tub of jeep, and hardtop!!! The tup also got stinger mat also, as did the doors. I am going to do the liner tonight (hopefully) and rhino line the exterior as well! Everyone seems to like the black on the exterior for the hardtop But I will likely paint it the spice (nutmeg? what ever frigging color it is) like it would have been stock. I think it will look better? But for now the black rhinoliner it is! I can always paint that at any point in time....Maybe in the spring when I have the jeep painted I will have them do the top too?


Mustard?

Nutmeg?

I think it's time for an intervention.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mustard?
> 
> Nutmeg?
> 
> ...


:laugh: Lets not forget what I do for a living....I dont have a choice....I work with decorators all the time...I had to learn the lingo


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> :laugh: Lets not forget what I do for a living....I dont have a choice....I work with decorators all the time...I had to learn the lingo


A wedding planner?

Cause that's not really a job.

BTW, having a wife is great cover. 

Just one more.
When you approach public bathrooms, do you have to look at what you're wearing first before deciding which door to enter?

Ok. 
Enough.
Let's get back to the mustard or nutmeg Jeep interior decision you have...........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> A wedding planner?
> 
> Cause that's not really a job.
> 
> ...



HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My balls.....they are a breaking!!!!!!!!:laugh:

Wedding planner? Close! I actually own and run a historical restoration company (planning and painting/finishing) so I do have to deal with home owners "designers" they bring in  PITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, I have to use names for colors like nutmeg etc...... I do check to see which bathroom I am going in though.... Long story but I did enter a womans room once because I was just flat out not paying attention but it has nothing to do with the cloths I wear (or dont wear 
I'm gonna go ice my nuts for a while


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's easier to just say who isn't sponsoring you.
> Say.......like Tampax!
> 
> BTW, you need to get a microbrewery on board with some sponsorship so you can park the Jeep out front on a Saturday and drink for free.
> ...


That's funny but yet a good idea......:laugh:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> A wedding planner?
> 
> Cause that's not really a job.
> 
> ...


Classic response...Bret, you are on a roll


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My balls.....they are a breaking!!!!!!!!:laugh:
> 
> Wedding planner? Close! I actually own and run a historical restoration company (planning and painting/finishing) so I do have to deal with home owners "designers" they bring in  PITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, I have to use names for colors like nutmeg etc...... I do check to see which bathroom I am going in though.... Long story but I did enter a womans room once because I was just flat out not paying attention but it has nothing to do with the cloths I wear (or dont wear
> I'm gonna go ice my nuts for a while


Slap them on the toilet seat, they'll be ok


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Slap them on the toilet seat, they'll be ok


Nice! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok....here are my spring plans...... (yeah long way off I know..... it may change? but I like this plan!)

Doing floor board enclosures with 1 8" art sq and pc 2way set in each side (subs in .4+ and comps in less!) off a ppi phantom 900.4 (this allows a FULL stage up front no matter what!). Now for the FUN......a ppi PC15 ported in the back (no back seat) off a p1000.1  this will be removable in case.....But I have given up the business, have a 5min commute for my new regular job (for now zero stress, and can have some fun with my jeep!!!! I'm already grey so its to late to save that I have zero use for a 15" and will likely never run it full tilt except maybe the local parade...(the jeep will likely be in it next year?) blasting out Christmas music!!!(weekend after thanksgiving). But to say its there and use it when I want???? I like it! 
Thats the plan...... No matter what the 8s and comps in the floor board will likely be more then ample for 99% of the time! I am doing the PPI route for various reasons.... #1 the products from ppi and sounstream (epsilon ownership) have NEVER done anything but leave me impressed and pleased....so why fight it? #2. Grizz is the coolest, most honest, fair person I have met in any business, let alone car audio and I wish to support his job! #3. Everything I mentioned using fits.....be it size, price, practicality, color, etc........ Its a no brainer at this point..... the only "crazy" thing is the 15"..... But it will be easily removable! Well thats the update..... the new alt (160) will be done by the new year (and bat)..... Survive winter... build in the spring....have a F'ing blast in the summer!!!! Go PPI! (grizz I may need a sticker..... well maybe something not so "sticky"....it is a classic?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

We didn't sell the amps, but we had some of the video pieces (the 8" flip out) and it was absolute garbage. Something like 90% failure rate. We no longer have any Soundstream product. One of our customers had some of the new Reference stuff, and it seemed ok...but he had to have it fixed within a couple of months.
Color me unimpressed.

Jay


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> We didn't sell the amps, but we had some of the video pieces (the 8" flip out) and it was absolute garbage. Something like 90% failure rate. We no longer have any Soundstream product. One of our customers had some of the new Reference stuff, and it seemed ok...but he had to have it fixed within a couple of months.
> Color me unimpressed.
> 
> Jay


Color you....... Who gives a rats ass? I have had several different ss Ref products and they were flawless and incredible? Find a thread where someone cares? 90% failure rate?? Really??? do you really expect anyone to believe that? your full of ****! PERIOD 

so let me get this straight.....as a business, you sold something that had a 90% failure rate????? Whos the ass/idiot????? you do the math!!!!! I think your pulling your own ******** flag! (did you even contact epsilon???? cause they are far to forgiving IMO!)... 

Did you think before you typed or are you just another jackoff that types assuming no one else thinks?????


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Ok....here are my spring plans...... (yeah long way off I know..... it may change? but I like this plan!)
> 
> Doing floor board enclosures with 1 8" art sq and pc 2way set in each side (subs in .4+ and comps in less!) off a ppi phantom 900.4 (this allows a FULL stage up front no matter what!). Now for the FUN......a ppi PC15 ported in the back (no back seat) off a p1000.1  this will be removable in case.....But I have given up the business, have a 5min commute for my new regular job (for now zero stress, and can have some fun with my jeep!!!! I'm already grey so its to late to save that I have zero use for a 15" and will likely never run it full tilt except maybe the local parade...(the jeep will likely be in it next year?) blasting out Christmas music!!!(weekend after thanksgiving). But to say its there and use it when I want???? I like it!
> Thats the plan...... No matter what the 8s and comps in the floor board will likely be more then ample for 99% of the time! I am doing the PPI route for various reasons.... #1 the products from ppi and sounstream (epsilon ownership) have NEVER done anything but leave me impressed and pleased....so why fight it? #2. Grizz is the coolest, most honest, fair person I have met in any business, let alone car audio and I wish to support his job! #3. Everything I mentioned using fits.....be it size, price, practicality, color, etc........ Its a no brainer at this point..... the only "crazy" thing is the 15"..... But it will be easily removable! Well thats the update..... the new alt (160) will be done by the new year (and bat)..... Survive winter... build in the spring....have a F'ing blast in the summer!!!! Go PPI! (grizz I may need a sticker..... well maybe something not so "sticky"....it is a classic?


Tip for ya buddy. At one point I had a single PC.15 in my jeep. Since it is removable, it doesn't really matter what size it is. I made mine smaller than I should have, but the way is was tuned, I could still here it with the top off and still have bottom end. I'll tell you my "secret" for topless vehicles when you're ready, or rather just design your box specifically for your jeep with top-on and top-off tuning... You get that thing done and I will send you a sticker, hat and t-shirt... Fair enough?


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> We didn't sell the amps, but we had some of the video pieces (the 8" flip out) and it was absolute garbage. Something like 90% failure rate. We no longer have any Soundstream product. One of our customers had some of the new Reference stuff, and it seemed ok...but he had to have it fixed within a couple of months.
> Color me unimpressed.
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay,

You must smart enough to know that no company, in literally any industry, could be in business with a 90% defective rate. Not even 50% or 20% for that matter. So I am curious to know how you could experience a 90% defective rate. Could you be exaggerating since our current defective rate on that unit is just under 2%? If not, our international failure rate for that product is indeed just under 2%, so if you sell tons of these and still get 90% of them back, then I have 2 questions for you. 1 - why do you keep selling them? 2 - who do you suppose that your failure rate is 45 times the rest of the world? I would like to know so I can help you, but I need a lot more info. How many has your store bought? Exactly how many have failed and exactly what failed? Let me know and I will see what I can do...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> You must smart enough to know that no company, in literally any industry, could be in business with a 90% defective rate. Not even 50% or 20% for that matter. So I am curious to know how you could experience a 90% defective rate. Could you be exaggerating since our current defective rate on that unit is just under 2%? If not, our international failure rate for that product is indeed just under 2%, so if you sell tons of these and still get 90% of them back, then I have 2 questions for you. 1 - why do you keep selling them? 2 - who do you suppose that your failure rate is 45 times the rest of the world? I would like to know so I can help you, but I need a lot more info. How many has your store bought? Exactly how many have failed and exactly what failed? Let me know and I will see what I can do...


Pretty sure I can answer that for you.......


Crickets chirping.................


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> Tip for ya buddy. At one point I had a single PC.15 in my jeep. Since it is removable, it doesn't really matter what size it is. I made mine smaller than I should have, but the way is was tuned, I could still here it with the top off and still have bottom end. I'll tell you my "secret" for topless vehicles when you're ready, or rather just design your box specifically for your jeep with top-on and top-off tuning... You get that thing done and I will send you a sticker, hat and t-shirt... Fair enough?


I'm all ears good sir!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, 
I have a new idea/update. I was going to do a single 15 or 18 in the back.....something that would work well with a ppi p1000.1. Here is what I have decided instead

I want something that will be front firing and that I can build a box that will not be taller then the wheel well and leave some room for an attached lockable storage area....
I still needed to be loud enough to over come the topless environment/loud as I like it 

So......A long time ago (when they first were released and I was able to get a dealer cost on it) I bought a Kicker Solo X 10" and put it in the back of a mid size suv with a **** ton of power (that monster clif designs amp....HUGE said to be 3200W...not sure, but it was more then I could use
I had it in a 2.8cuft ported box at 30hz and it was mind numbing......It actually sounded AMAZING aside from being loud. I was able to easily tune it to blend with my focal front stage and to this day its probably one of my best sounding sub stages....absolutely my funnest Its all what you do with it, I have had some amazing and very $$$$ subs over the years and enjoyed most all of them but the X was really impressive!
But I was thinking its really kind of a perfect fit on many levels. Its heavy (theft issues although it will be mounted) its loud, its a 10" so it fits the height restriction, and the box is still small enough to allow a lockable servicable storage area. 
Now here is my delema......I am not sure if the ppi p1000.1 will have enough juice to really push the sub? I dont know, I only ran it with a TON.... I really want to stick with the phantoms because of size, power, price, and Grizz!
I know there are other smaller class D's that can give closer to 1500W which would be better I think?
Anyway....... the sub is paid for, and enroute  Its gonna happen! Ordered a 200amp Alt. as well! 
I will find out in the spring when I go to get the paint looked at if and how much the enclosures under the floorboards will be/possible. Ideally I would still like to do an 8" in each side as well as a set of 5.25 comps. If I dont have the depth/cuft for that then I will just do a set of mids in each side.....If I cant do the enclosures then it will be a 6.5" coax style set in kicks  Probably do SPZ60s (loud, shallow, sound amazing, and coax!)
So thats my late winter update..... Cant wait to get it going! I am really excited to get the sub stage going/done! (probably going to do a black diamond plate on top of the box!)


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Color you....... Who gives a rats ass? I have had several different ss Ref products and they were flawless and incredible? Find a thread where someone cares? 90% failure rate?? Really??? do you really expect anyone to believe that? your full of ****! PERIOD
> 
> so let me get this straight.....as a business, you sold something that had a 90% failure rate????? Whos the ass/idiot????? you do the math!!!!! I think your pulling your own ******** flag! (did you even contact epsilon???? cause they are far to forgiving IMO!)...
> 
> Did you think before you typed or are you just another jackoff that types assuming no one else thinks?????


Look. We had a ton of software type issues with the 8" flip. Seriously, at one of our 6 locations, we've replaced EVERY one that's been installed for non-installation related issues. Usually software locks ups. We've had one truck where we've had to replace it 4 times. I'm not a sales person, or we would have stopped selling them, but salesmen have to sell what people want to buy. Even if it's not the best idea. That's how they get paid. I don't know why you got so pissed. I wasn't dogging on your (still unfinished) Jeep. I was actually looking forward to seeing it done (started?). We haven't had any problems with getting credit for the defective product AFAIK. I can't knock Epsilon for their handling of it. I also said we didn't sell the amps, so I don't know about their reliability. They could be phenomenal. I don't know and never claimed to. We just got a new shipment of some of the new video pieces (I don't remember the model numbers) but they look much nicer. I'm hoping for good things.

If all we sold was products with a 90% failure rate, you're right, we couldn't stay in business. Luckily we sell a variety of things that we could swap in (at a loss--with a much lower failure rate) to keep the customer happy. Which we can do. For a while. But eventually it becomes impractical. 

Hey Grizz, can you shoot me a PM? I'm not trying to come off like an *******, and I'd like to talk to you more in depth about this if possible.
Thanks.

Oh, and if you haven't noticed...most Americans *don't* think. Try working retail. You'll see what I'm talking about.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Pretty sure I can answer that for you.......
> 
> 
> Crickets chirping.................


Sorry I missed this thread for a while. See above post.

Jay


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Jay..... Find another ****ing thread! It has ZERO business here! 
You wait months to come back and attempt to back track from your obsurd statements? Seriously...
GO PM GRIZZ YOURSELF! Why would you ask him to pm you??? And why here?

Take your little pathetic attempts at digging my build with you! I am not just going to throw **** in here without a flawless game plan for my needs or when I dont have time to do it properly! Dont like it???? Get your own, start your own ****ing thread, and shut up!
So with or without your pathetic back tracking........What the **** was your initial point? Dont bother, I dont care, neither does anyone else. Stay out of my thread, you have ZERO to offer.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

'Bout time you paid some attention to your own thread. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

aaaaaaaaannndddd........BOOM goes the dynamite! Great Jeep BTW!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well after some careful research it looks like the right small class d amp for me is going to be the massive n4. 2k at 1ohm? That would be great and its still small enough to stow away! If not I may try and figure out a way to build a center console around a SS DTR???? (something with gusto). I just dont feel like 1k is going to cut the mustard on that sub? But I dont really know, I will have to shake the trees of those who have used it with lower power? I only ran my old one with obsurd power. I am really excited to get this going though! I have some refinishing projects to finish up for the next month or so and then I am going to start building! Going to go birch for weight! 
Also anxious to see what can be done as far as the enclosures under the floor boards too!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

rexroadj said:


> Well after some careful research it looks like the right small class d amp for me is going to be the massive n4. 2k at 1ohm? That would be great and its still small enough to stow away! If not I may try and figure out a way to build a center console around a SS DTR???? (something with gusto). I just dont feel like 1k is going to cut the mustard on that sub? But I dont really know, I will have to shake the trees of those who have used it with lower power? I only ran my old one with obsurd power. I am really excited to get this going though! I have some refinishing projects to finish up for the next month or so and then I am going to start building! Going to go birch for weight!
> Also anxious to see what can be done as far as the enclosures under the floor boards too!


If that power rating is true........


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> If that power rating is true........


Exactly!
Supposedly Massive is pretty good with that?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I've got two nano amps I have yet to use, but I'm having a hard time passing up the new PPI's.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> I've got two nano amps I have yet to use, but I'm having a hard time passing up the new PPI's.


Yeah, the phantoms seem awesome and I plan on using them for my front stage. I just dont think the p1000.1 will be enough for the solo x ? I wish it was...it would make life a lot easier! Or even if they were stackable....I would do two of them!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you remember a guy on here that built amazing center consoles?
I thought there was a link to his thread in this one but I guess not.
I think he was installing two 8" subs ported.
Anyway, if you have a link to him, shoot me a pm.

Thx,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> Yeah, the phantoms seem awesome and I plan on using them for my front stage. I just dont think the p1000.1 will be enough for the solo x ? I wish it was...it would make life a lot easier! Or even if they were stackable....I would do two of them!


ughhh on a solo x your looking for nearly double that to get it moving.. but hey why not try if you already have the amp. 2 would be better


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Do you remember a guy on here that built amazing center consoles?
> I thought there was a link to his thread in this one but I guess not.
> I think he was installing two 8" subs ported.
> Anyway, if you have a link to him, shoot me a pm.
> ...


I'm going to assume your not talking about the guy that had two type r 8s ported in his center console? The guy who's truck caught fire (subs survived)......Not him right? Cause he did not build anything amazing LOL!!!

Now the guy (clineselect) that had the ram build log that managed to fit 15s and everything else in his console... That guy's builds are amazing....I can get you that link...its one of my favorites


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

JWAT15 said:


> ughhh on a solo x your looking for nearly double that to get it moving.. but hey why not try if you already have the amp. 2 would be better


Yeah I dont think its going to cut it? I dont know? I only had about 2500/3000 to my old one so I have nothing else to go on.... I dont have the ppi's yet. I am certainly going with them for my front stage amps... I do find it hard to believe that 1000w wont give me what I am looking for from the solo x..... But I dont want to do this more then once! My biggest issue is size of amps... If I didnt have to hide something under a seat of a fully exposed vehicle then I would have countless options! I may look into seeing about fitting a RF T15001bd....Its actually not that big and I can get it for the same as the ppi 1000.1 and its got a LOT more power! I really dont want to worry about undoing an amp with the sub box either but it is an option if I have to. 
The solo x makes a lot of sens as far as size/output for the vehilce but as far as power goes...... Not so much! Not a lot of tens out there that have extreme output (get away with one ported) but there are a few good options for two sealed with the ppi1000.1..... (jbl p1020, boston g3, solo classics, etc......) I could actually do 3 of the g3's or classics!


I still have time to think... I can always unload the solox, I have not started building yet.... I want all pieces and a plan in action before I start spending "time"


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> I'm going to assume your not talking about the guy that had two type r 8s ported in his center console? The guy who's truck caught fire (subs survived)......Not him right? Cause he did not build anything amazing LOL!!!
> 
> Now the guy (clineselect) that had the ram build log that managed to fit 15s and everything else in his console... That guy's builds are amazing....I can get you that link...its one of my favorites


I just don't remember.
Do you have links for both guys?
It was definitely 2 8s in the console with some trick porting work.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just don't remember.
> Do you have links for both guys?
> It was definitely 2 8s in the console with some trick porting work.
> 
> ...


Are you serious or are we screwing with each other??? LOL.

I did the two type R 8s in a ported center console of my Ram (had the holster attached to it next to the front firing port) It was certainly not amazing.....although it sounded it  I also used the same box with the art 8s too but it was a little to small and ported to low for them.

I will post both links in a min.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/13527-dodge-ram-install-thread.html
Hands down my favorite thread on here!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/13527-dodge-ram-install-thread.html
here is mine!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Are you serious or are we screwing with each other??? LOL.
> 
> I did the two type R 8s in a ported center console of my Ram (had the holster attached to it next to the front firing port) It was certainly not amazing.....although it sounded it  I also used the same box with the art 8s too but it was a little to small and ported to low for them.
> 
> I will post both links in a min.


No not screwing with you.
I have a bad memory sometimes.
I even forgot about you losing the truck to a fire.
And after all that work. :mean:

The 1st link is exactly the one that I was looking for. :thumbsup:
I vaguely remember you mentioning it last year.
I forgot it was two 10s and not 8s.
I can't see the link to your truck thread because you posted the same link in both posts.

BTW, I hope I didn't dig at any old wounds mentioning it.
Thanks for finding what I was looking for and please post your old truck's thread for us to see.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL!!!! It sucks getting old huh?

Now I need to see what link I posted twice......


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

This was my box.....
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1333056-post63.html

I'm sorta over the loss of the truck (although I do miss it....Hell that wasnt even the worse thing that happened that month.........


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> This was my box.....
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1333056-post63.html
> 
> I'm sorta over the loss of the truck (although I do miss it....Hell that wasnt even the worse thing that happened that month.........


I do remember you f'ing up your thumb. 

Just went through your old post.
That's the one.
Did you ever build one of those with the Art sq subs?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I do remember you f'ing up your thumb.
> 
> Just went through your old post.
> That's the one.
> ...


Yeah the thumb didnt even make the honorable mentions list that month!


I did do a very similar box for 2 of the sq8s..... I screwed up a bit on it so it was not as impressive as it should have/could have been. It was a tad on the small size and it was tuned WAY to low.... Even still.....they sounded amazing!!! VERY clean and articulate and played obscenely low.....but with the box they had little to no authority but it was %100 user error!

That being said.... the box for the Type R 8s was a WIN  It was AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Yeah the thumb didnt even make the honorable mentions list that month!
> 
> 
> I did do a very similar box for 2 of the sq8s..... I screwed up a bit on it so it was not as impressive as it should have/could have been. It was a tad on the small size and it was tuned WAY to low.... Even still.....they sounded amazing!!! VERY clean and articulate and played obscenely low.....but with the box they had little to no authority but it was %100 user error!
> ...


What was it that you did that was worse than the truck fire?
***almost afraid to ask*****

Also, what were the box specs and dimensions for the sq8s?
Actually, a better question would be what are the box specs and dimensions for the sq8s if you did it the 2nd time with the corrections you had in mind?

Lastly, thanks for digging up the links that I just could not find.
Really appreciate it. :2thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What was it that you did that was worse than the truck fire?
> ***almost afraid to ask*****
> 
> Also, what were the box specs and dimensions for the sq8s?
> ...


Any time Bret!

I would have kept it at an honest 1.5cuft box and ported upwards of 32-35hz.... instead of the 1.25 @ 25hz...... 

Well it was a series of events that month that really made me reconsider life and everything involved in it! 

The truck caught on fire because I was driving to and from Boston (not far but traffic was insane) and it was 105deg that day... My last stop of the day before going home was landing a sub job for a contractor that was building a 4million dollar home and my cut was going to be about 125k I had a 50k start up check and a contract (in my pretty little console) driving home thinking finially something good is happening..... Then Puff! Truck, check, contract.......GONE! I called 911 then the contractor to tell him the check and everything was gone and I said thanks but no thanks....I am officially done with my business

But the worse thing that happened was: a little over 2 weeks previously my wife and I out of no where lost our son while she was at 35 weeks preg...... They said it was the equivalent (as far as odds go) as winning the lottery.
Thats just how we roll I guess?
Sorry, I know its not a good story, but its life? 
I suppose its only easy when you dont have to live it?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Any time Bret!
> 
> I would have kept it at an honest 1.5cuft box and ported upwards of 32-35hz.... instead of the 1.25 @ 25hz......
> 
> ...


Damn buddy, I can't even imagine what that was like.
The closest I came to that reality was when my five year old daughter was almost hit by a car going 40mph.
Came so close to losing her that day.
Terrifies me everytime I think about it (no exaggerating when I say I get sick to my stomach).

Was the loss of the truck why you bought the Jeep?
And the box specs were for two A.8sq subs right?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Damn buddy, I can't even imagine what that was like.
> The closest I came to that reality was when my five year old daughter was almost hit by a car going 40mph.
> Came so close to losing her that day.
> Terrifies me everytime I think about it (no exaggerating when I say I get sick to my stomach).
> ...


That sounds scary as holy hell.... My two year old (when he was just starting to walk) took a digger on the hardwood (he was fine, but it was his first...) and I instantly threw up in the sink (was working in the kitchen). I would be in jail if I were your situaion.... (as you have noticed.....not exactly calm cool and collective at all times). Thankfully she is ok (by the sounds of it....please say yes anyway). 



Yeah the jeep was a midlife crissis...... I dissolved my business and had no more need for a truck (yeah right!!!!!) and was looking at Scouts and CJ's just for fun more then anything..... My wife said....Screw it? Just get something fun and try and enjoy it. (NOT LIKE HER AT ALL!!!!!!!!) So I did? Now its my project car and am going to buy a early to mid 80s gmc, chevy, powerwagon, etc.... to use in the winter and for utility and make the Renegade a summer vehicle.

The box specs were for a pair of the art sq8s! I would talk to Grizz about a plan though.....he sorta has the box magic for them down


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> That sounds scary as holy hell.... My two year old (when he was just starting to walk) took a digger on the hardwood (he was fine, but it was his first...) and I instantly threw up in the sink (was working in the kitchen). I would be in jail if I were your situaion.... (as you have noticed.....not exactly calm cool and collective at all times). Thankfully she is ok (by the sounds of it....please say yes anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, she's fine and an all grown up 14 year old full of sass and attitude.

My midlife crisis came early in my thirties in the form of an 1974 Detomaso Pantera.

Good idea contacting Grizz on the box specs however, I have been having a hard time getting a response from him lately.
He must be over in Europe again teaching the Russians how to do car audio right. 

Alright, time for you to start installing in the Jeep.
Don't forget to post.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz teaching Russians.......Yeah right.....that ole' boy ain't left Germany yet! 
He's probably getting his seat ready for Beerfest!


----------



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

There has got to be a ton of space under the floor to cut out and box in. My old pick up had a 1cf box [I was lazy and just sealed up a commercial circuit breaker box from Lowes],bolted into a hole cut in the floor,that was still well above the bottom of the frame rails....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

rodburner said:


> There has got to be a ton of space under the floor to cut out and box in. My old pick up had a 1cf box [I was lazy and just sealed up a commercial circuit breaker box from Lowes],bolted into a hole cut in the floor,that was still well above the bottom of the frame rails....


I agree..... I would be doing it behind the pedals etc....... (where the floor starts to arc upwards) Its hard to tell if it will work or not by looking underneath..... One side is definitely no problem..... the other side? I dont know... I think so but not sure how deep I can make it, or how much room I will have. The likely hood of fitting an 8" and comp set is just not very likely I'm sure... I may end up going with dual 6.5's or 5.25s depending no how it works out...... Either way it would be great! I really dont want to have to ghetto rig crappy kicks


----------



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahh,you're thinking a sub and kicks. I was thinking subterranean amp rack in the back..


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm watching this thread. I currenty have a TJ that's awaiting a 900.4 and 1000.1 installation. Right now I'm feeling lazy because I'll need to upgrade the Big 3 and clean up all the PO's haphazard wiring. This isn't my first Wrangler install. IMHO most people make the mistake of trying to build a "studio" system when I think an "amphitheater" is more appropriate for the Jeep.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

It's official, I miss my TJ now.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok.......Updates
I figured out what I am going to do for a front stage and its going in on Friday!

I am going to use "Mod Pods" which are similar to kicks.....I will post pics on Friday.
They sit between where kicks would go and the front of the seats and sit against the lip where the door is. They house 5.25"s...... I was scouring for 5.25 comp sets that I can run as coaxials but I am glad I waited..... the pods are TINY (still may add a variovent setup)! I think they will be fine for a basic coax, but I was going to use something like BA pro50se's or Kicker RS or something..... I ended up going with the Alpine SPR-50 coax. It was between those and the Boston SR55. I chose the Alpine because I really love what they have been doing lately, really think the type r comps sound amazing for the price, and because they will handle some juice! I hope they work as well as I think they will? The price was right so if the get damaged or stolen I wont go on a shooting spree!

I am going to power them with a PPI Phantom P600.2 giving them an honest 190w to each one!
I am hoping this will suffice in the volume arena! If not I will add some 6x9 enclosures behind the front seats where the roll bars attach to the floor and either shift the 600.2 to sub duties or sell it and replace it with a p900.4. Sub stage has also changed...... The SoloX isnt going to work as planned especially with power/size situations going on..... It will be shelved for a while (god I love it!) I will likely go with two tens sealed or one ported..... Just not sure what yet? Right now I am just excited to finally get some sound in there!! I will post pics Friday/Sat but this is whats going on thus far!

Also before anyone asks......The box under the floor boards has not been ruled out just yet. Its a little more complicated then originally anticipated (what else is new?) so we are still working on options for it.....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is what the pods look like......Wiring up for the amps (one under each seat) so tomorrow I can put the p600.2 under the drivers side as soon as it arrives and just screw the SPR-50's and re-mount the seat! I hope this works out well. I am not looking or expecting a comp vehicle here........ Just some full volume that is loud enough to enjoy on the highway with the top/doors off! Just loud and clear is good enough for me this go round! Assuming this is good.....Next up is subs..... I may add a poll and let yall vote on what I use? It would be ideal to utilize another p600.2 (save some $$$ and space)........
More to come tomorrow.....Keep your fingers crossed:worried:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like a good solution for a vehicle design that fights you at every turn.
More pics by Monday pleeeeeeeeeaze. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, Here it is ladies and gents......
I am deciding between a few subs...... All can weigh in with their picks and why.... 
I want to stick with a P600.2 bridged to power it! Box cant go over 2cubes (or I dont want it to) Has to provide enough SPL to cover the highway with no top/doors, and sound somewhat good. Again, this is not a comp. queen! Just want to enjoy some music for my joy rides 

In no particular order......

Kicker Solo Classic 10"s (pair....sealed obviously!)
Boston G3 10"s Pair Sealed
Single Kicker L710" ported
Single JBL P1022 ported
Single (and this is the sleeper of the group and leading the way thus far for me) Earthquake DBXI 10" ported. (tons of xmax, power fits right in, and the box is not huge! I LOVED old earthquake and I dont think they have changed much....they still look like crap but perform with excellence)
Image Dynamics ID10"s Pair Sealed
NEW Alpine Type S 10"s when the come out.....may be able to do a pair ported? if not then sealed. 
I'm open to other suggestions, but you will notice a theme here......Price point is less then $200 a sub (less is more) Can run great with 300 a piece or 600 single, good volume, small sealed or medium ported. Those are the main requirements..... Lots to choose from. I think the L7, JBL, and Earthquake are the best options thus far...... See what the mass's think?


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Single JBL P1022 ported
> Single (and this is the sleeper of the group and leading the way thus far for me)




I vote for this one.

I went with the JBL Recommended Ported in an 07 5series with that coffin they call a trunk, and the customer (a buddy of mine) is elated!!!
It is ran by an MB Quart FX1.600. It has very good output and sounds great!!

It is a truly under appreciated subwoofer....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Complacent_One said:


> I vote for this one.
> 
> I went with the JBL Recommended Ported in an 07 5series with that coffin they call a trunk, and the customer (a buddy of mine) is elated!!!
> It is ran by an MB Quart FX1.600. It has very good output and sounds great!!
> ...


Thanks!

Yes, its always one of my first recommendations for people looking for a GREAT all around woofer! It is VERY under appreciated and now they are discontinued. One thing people failed to realize is they are almost identical to the GTI minus overall power intake and depth! I have done A/B comparison between them and myself and countless others were NEVER able to tell the difference!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, its always one of my first recommendations for people looking for a GREAT all around woofer! It is VERY under appreciated and now they are discontinued. One thing people failed to realize is they are almost identical to the GTI minus overall power intake and depth! I have done A/B comparison between them and myself and countless others were NEVER able to tell the difference!


Based on the Klippel test, suggest you add the Sundown SA-10 or SA-12 to the list... 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Based on the Klippel test, suggest you add the Sundown SA-10 or SA-12 to the list...
> 
> Kelvin


Havent been a sundown fan as of yet....Cant do a 12, but I will take a look at the ten......
Thanks!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, 

Update...... The imaging and range of sound is absolutely amazing!!!!






Just screwing with ya'll  Com'on There 5.25" coaxials in a ****ty location! LOL!

Well I will say a few things first......#1. The PPI P600.2 Phantom is the smallest amp I have ever seen in my life! I just cant belive it does 190x2???? There is no where someone couldnt mount one! Seriously...I could put one in almost any glove box, under any seat, etc..... Simply amazing! 

The Type R 5.25" coax..... Well they can get loud and handle the power very well! I was a little dissapointed that they dont have any sort of gasket material for around the bottom.....Also there is very little mounting lip! Better make sure your mounting whole is EXACT!
Now for the bad news  I put the first one in the pod in about 5min... No prob!
Then I grabbed all my poo and went over to the passanger side.....Realized I forgot the speaker and grabbed it with all my crap in my hands.......sure as **** I dropped the speaker on the floor. Broke the tweeter tower......I decided that I would put some resin on the base (cant pull it out far because it is wired) and hope it would stay solid......I knew there would be a chance of getting some resin around the voice coil and get the cone to stick.......Well guess what happend????? 

I think I will sell the single for someone looking for a center channel and I will get a set of comps and mount the tweets on the dash somewhere....I think it will help pull the sound up a lot and actually make for a decent listening environment? 

I will post pics tomorrow...... LOVE the amp though! Plenty of power and again.....so frigging small!!!!! (HATE THE MOUNTING FEET!!! TERRIBLE!!!!!!)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a pic of the amp! TINY!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

K, New update in products......Going to go with my tried and true JBL C508GTI comp set! Mids in the pods and if the center caps on the set I receive then I will try it as a coax....otherwise it will be dash tweets I also am going with a p1022 for the sub! I found a hot deal that I will share with everyone once I place my order and confirm its availability! SICK f'ing deal!!!! I will run it with the 600.2 and I will probably get a p900.4 for the comps and either run active or bridged Probably bridged for the added BEEF!!
I am more then happy with this plan and cant wait to get it up and running! I will try the comp set on the 600.2 first because if its good I will just order another p600.2 for the sub! 
The single type r 5.25 coax is up for sale


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Great!
Now stop being so stingy with the pics. 

Time for you to get a photobucket account.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I will take pics as real progress takes place...... There wasnt much to show other then the size of the amp (love it!) and the pods? 
Also going to be adding either the kenwood 996bt or alpine 138bt Sick of waiting for the damn ingenix units  

I will be excited to see what I can do with the JBL GTI comps  Until I got the pods in and running I had my doubts about running something like the 508gti's.....Now I think it will be just what the DR. ordered! I think the P1022 will be more then enough for me and only take up about 1.5 cuft total!!! and the p600.2 should run it like a charm! 
I will keep yall posted! 

Speaking of which......You ever going to get that build of yours going?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> I will take pics as real progress takes place...... There wasnt much to show other then the size of the amp (love it!) and the pods?
> Also going to be adding either the kenwood 996bt or alpine 138bt Sick of waiting for the damn ingenix units
> 
> I will be excited to see what I can do with the JBL GTI comps  Until I got the pods in and running I had my doubts about running something like the 508gti's.....Now I think it will be just what the DR. ordered! I think the P1022 will be more then enough for me and only take up about 1.5 cuft total!!! and the p600.2 should run it like a charm!
> ...


You read my mind on the Ingenix.
It's becoming a mythical unicorn.
Everyone's heard about it, but no one has seen one.

As for my project, yes I am now in position to start.
The last of my amps are done from reconditioning and I'm just waiting for them to arrive.
I just received 40lbs of AlphaDamp this week to begin sound deadening.
My tax returns were actually a refund for a change so I have some mad money.
Lastly, it stopped snowing last Friday and is now acting like Spring around here which was my biggest obstacle.

So yes, I can finally get rolling starting next weekend.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW! Kinda funny about the snow...... Who would have thunk it....Me in NH you in Cali.... We have had the warmest winter in history! It was warmer in Jan then in Sept? We had 90deg days!!!!!!!!!!! (I know, altitude....but still!!!) 
I sadly had a large tax bill despite paying quarterly  Oh well, its the price you pay of owning a business sometimes......
I will be excited to see your progress! Should be a very fulfilling system!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Having done many, many ski boats with ported L7s I'm going to go with that as the best option. I remember one in particular. It was an off-shore race boat (who needs a system in that???) and we did a ZR600 powering a pair of 10L7s (first gen) in 1cf ported per sub and it absolutely hammered. People were coming in off the street (the bay is at least 100 yards from the main road) asking what was making all that noise. Out on the water on Folsom Lake you could hear it on shore from damn near the middle of the lake. 

If you need something that'll overcome some road noise, I'd go that route. Bonus points for it actually sounding damned good in a ported enclosure.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Having done many, many ski boats with ported L7s I'm going to go with that as the best option. I remember one in particular. It was an off-shore race boat (who needs a system in that???) and we did a ZR600 powering a pair of 10L7s (first gen) in 1cf ported per sub and it absolutely hammered. People were coming in off the street (the bay is at least 100 yards from the main road) asking what was making all that noise. Out on the water on Folsom Lake you could hear it on shore from damn near the middle of the lake.
> 
> If you need something that'll overcome some road noise, I'd go that route. Bonus points for it actually sounding damned good in a ported enclosure.


I was really thinking this route....... I agree that they sound pretty damn good in a proper ported box! I have heard some great sounding sub stages with L7s actually! I ended up pulling the trigger on the P1022......$109.97 shipped is hard to beat! 

Thanks for your input! VERY valid info!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, Who wants to help figure out what comp set to add......
Here are the choices.....(please dont add...unless you have them for sale really cheap!)

JBL MS-52C- I have heard these and they are probably the best under $300 set of components ever produced PERIOD! I obviously dont have the choice of coax mount but I am starting to look past that portion.... I can get them for about $185 or so

JBL C508GTI I can get these for about the same price as above, have used the 6.5" and as most know I LOVE THEM! I will probably need more then the 190w from the P600.2 for them but nothing will compete with them in the volume portion with power! Some of them also have the center caps that unscrew for coax mounts.... no way to know which ones do or dont till you try it. I have had both!

Kicker RS56.2- I also really like this set as well! Very live sound, great volume and the P600.2 is about perfect for them! They can be used as a coax setup and can be had for about $180. 

Those are the main 3 that I am deciding between! 
Anyone have any insight? I may just flip a coin? I think the MS-52c is leading the way?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I should also add the JBL P 5.25" comp set thats on sale from JBL for $80


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, JBL C508GTI MKII are ordered  So is a P1000.1  Have to hunt down a second P1022 because I am going to run a pair sealed rather then one ported! Assuming the p600.2 is not enough for the two of them, I will look for a p900.4 when there back again.....If I could fit a second P600.2 I would just pick up another one and bridge each one  Pics will be coming as I get things going.......


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Page #9 and still nothing built...Ha!
My (no) build thread is only to page #7. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Not true....I have the pods in (and had the speakers readyy till i broke one.)
the p600.2, and a sub box that doesnt fit? Its going about as well as can be expected 
not to mention I have a deck in and all the sound deadning done........not just pretty pics of it piled on a table 

Less typing and more catching up Brett


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, Got the P1000.1 in (AWESOME!!!!!!!!!) Although before I get to excited I need to bolt the seat back to confirm its A-OK....I set the seat on and it seamed fine (although VERY close). I tested it out for a while in my to large ported box with the P1022 at 1ohm and it was awesome! I am really excited about this combo right now. I need to cut the box down so it will fit and to be honest I think taking a pinch out of the cuft will help, but I think we have a winner. I will cut it, test it, then make it pretty and hopefully cross it off my list!

I also put in (one so far) JBL C508gti's. I was able to get the center caps out and run them as coax's..... The passanger side already broke the pod it was in?????? It was so much pressure that it made the seam come apart a little. I am actually ok with this, as it now gives me the chance to take them out and bulk em' up a bit before it happens when everything is done. Those JBL's are just flat out beasts!!! I am going to test tweeter positions with the drivers side before I finish up. I love having them as a coax for the sake of simplicity but I cant help but think they would do better with tweets up near the dash. As much as I hate to cut this dash I may if the results are that much better. 
I will also be excited to see if the p600.2 is going to be enough for the set/volume? 
I think it may which would be awesome because I cant seem to find the P900.4 and the P600.2 is in and it was cheap!!!

I have some work to do on the jeep asap aside from this (replace all weatherstripping and cowell gaskets etc...... Was leaking pretty good the other day and I dont want water pouring on my new GTI's (or anything of course Hopefully if time allows I can take apart the dash at the same time and clean everything really well (never done since it was built I'm sure). It will be great to to clean out the heating system as well....The defrost vents seem pretty clogged up. I will also look into moving the deck into the stock location and how I can make it extremely theft resistant (should be easy) and maybe plan to get my new deck (either kenwood kdc-x996 or Alpine 138....probably 996).
Well, I will only have until the 21st to work on this stuff........I am scheduled for shoulder surgery on that day and will be laid up for anywhere from 3-6months....I wont know which till I wake up after


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So I am thinking about selling the Renegade and getting a truck and Scout?  I am looking at a pickup (for winter/hunting/random) probably mid 80s (love em') GMC, Chevy, Dodge pickup or large SUV (ramcharger, jimmy, blazer) and then the Scout would be my fun vehicle? I may just get the scout if I find a perfect Scout II. I am going in for surgery in a week on my shoulder and likely will not even get to enjoy the Jeep this summer, along with our second child (find out gender on friday) in October.... I just wont have the time to cater to the Renegade  

What do Y'all think?


----------



## 85C10 (Jun 4, 2011)

One vote for K10 Blazer.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

85C10 said:


> One vote for K10 Blazer.


Thanks! I've seen some really nice ones in the last couple hours! 
I am going to list the Renegade today and see how it goes. If I cant get great $ for it then it will make my decision easier. I was planning on getting an older truck/suv regardless of keeping the jeep or not but the injury has slowed things down a TON financially  My side work in a month would have bought me a great 2nd ride but its physical so I cant even think about doing it for a long time......As it is I already have a ton of work scheduled with deposits and contracts in hand that I have to figure out?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Guess that's the end of this thread. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Guess that's the end of this thread. :mean:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Not necessarily! If I cant get what I want for it then it stays and I continue to wait till I can get another fun 2nd vehicle. Either way its going to lead to another thread....maybe two of them  To be honest, I miss a super high end system too and want something I can do it in..... I would love to get an old truck, do a blow through for some GTI' subs and deaden the **** out of it for a sick setup! I just miss it! The Renegade is a blast, there is nothing better then cruising around in it with everything off on a nice day.... There is still a lot of stuff I want to do with it but its just constant $$$$$$ and with the baby on its way, surgery/recovery, etc..... I know it will just be put on hold even longer. Its worth a LOT of $$$ so I can get something fully restored already with the sale.......
I'm getting to old for this Sh$t


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well Bad/good news is that she's gone! Needed to go as things have DRASTICALLY changed for me financially and well......everything else
Need something big enough to work out of and still have car seats without worrying about taking the seats in and out and getting the reinspected over and over.......
Got a ridiculous deal on a 2001 Range Rover so thats the new *****! She's looks/drives great. Did a ton of research on the rover forums to look over the typical BS (and there is a LOT of it!) and 90% of everything was good to go! 
Have to replace the heater-A/C control unit but thats all right! 
Headunit- Not sure....I was told there is zero space behind the stock nav screen (nav blows) so a DD may not be possible? Not sure yet...gotta take a looksee for myself one of these days. If I can fit one? I will likely go Kenwood 9990. If I cant do that then I will probably go with a p80 (whatever it is? Cant afford to spend the $ on the 99rs till I figure out whats going on with my life but that would be #1) or the kenwood x996. I really want the ability to play dvds (listen to concerts) but again....could be an issue. Or I may replace the stock 6disc changer with a dvd changer and just put a touch screen where the Nav was....I could add navi too? But will likely just use my phone...its big, accurate, and easy! 

Components- It set up for a standard 3 way.....1" tweet 4" midrange and 6.5" midbass.....I dont love the layout being that the midrange and midbass are both above/below another in the doors and the tweet is in the sail panel? If I go 3way I will do pods on the dash corners......TONS of room for them! 
Otherwise I will likely just go with a two way setup.... Tweets in pillars though. 
Subs- I need to take apart the stock sub section and see what I have available there? I would prefer to keep that area designated to the sub or amps...the opposite side of the rear cargo area is indented but open so I could do a custom setup in that too. Goal is to keep everything hidden...to bad I wasnt keen on taking out the spare tire? That would solve everything....but NO I cant do it. Has to be a safety first vehicle. I will likely do a pair or single 8 ported or 1 10 sealed......to be decided..... 

Amps- I really wanted to use the ppi PC amps or the SS refs again but I dont think space will allow? May just stick with the phantoms for now.....I have a p600.2 and p1000.1 so I can easily build off that no matter what. 


If anyone wants to buy the JBL C508GTI comps.........let me know. They are all boxed up (setup as coaxials still!!!) and ready to roll.....if not I will keep them as rears in the Rover......Build log to come for the rover probably not till the house sells, find apartment, etc...........


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Well Bad/good news is that she's gone! Needed to go as things have DRASTICALLY changed for me financially and well......everything else
> Need something big enough to work out of and still have car seats without worrying about taking the seats in and out and getting the reinspected over and over.......
> Got a ridiculous deal on a 2001 Range Rover so thats the new *****! She's looks/drives great. Did a ton of research on the rover forums to look over the typical BS (and there is a LOT of it!) and 90% of everything was good to go!
> Have to replace the heater-A/C control unit but thats all right!
> ...


Good luck buddy.
I was hoping that you two would be able to work things out.
Yep, definitely start a new build thread and close this one out.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good luck buddy.
> I was hoping that you two would be able to work things out.
> Yep, definitely start a new build thread and close this one out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bret.....two different people......just took a long time to realize or come to grips.....Tough, sad, but inevitable I suppose.........life goes on?

When I can safely get things going I will........ Kinda nice to have a nice, smooth, moisture free, quiet ride though 
Hope she does me well! System could be REALLY fun in her!
Stock? Loud.....but VERY lacking! 2001.....what are ya gonna do right?
Strip her and start from scratch


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Thanks Bret.....two different people......just took a long time to realize or come to grips.....Tough, sad, but inevitable I suppose.........life goes on?
> 
> When I can safely get things going I will........ Kinda nice to have a nice, smooth, moisture free, quiet ride though
> Hope she does me well! System could be REALLY fun in her!
> ...


You have a tall hill to climb with that one. 
Call me if you need to talk.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You have a tall hill to climb with that one.
> Call me if you need to talk.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Indeed I do! 
Thank you Bret!
You're good people!


----------

